# A thread devoted to Real Ales in Wales



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2010)

Inspired by a recent contribution by bendeus to this thread by claphamboy, I thought I'd start this one.

What are your favourite ales in Wales, and can you name your favourite pubs and outlets for finding them?

When visiting Cardiff, I do like Brains' SA Gold which is by far the best (IMO) of their ales, although Reverent James is also pretty good. But I have to say I find Brains too dominant in too many of the capital's pubs (unsurpisingly I guess!). At least you can find Vale of Glamorgan ales in the Mochyn Ddu -- anywhere else?

Much more, I'm a fan of Otley's beers, but these are somewhat harder to find. The Bunch of Grapes in Pontypridd, owned by the brewery, is a fine pub with other real ale choices, not all Welsh, as well as Otleys.

If you are able to track down Bryncelyn Beers, those Buddy Holly themed ones brewed in Ystalyvera (too micro a brewery to boast a website!) then try them, in my view they rate very very highly, The Wernfawr in that town is a fine if eccentric pub with odd/limited hours.

Here in Swansea, Tomos Watkins beers (known by some as Hearns) are surprisngly hard to find in the city centre as the brewery doesn't seem to own its own pub centrally. Also, I'm not personally a big fan, I find them a bit ordinary ....

The Railway up in Upper Killay outside Swansea usually boasts some very fine beers including beers from the Swansea Brewery Company (no website) as standard. they are also available in the Joiners Arms in Bishopston on the Gower, also well worth the trek. We love SBC's beers, well we would say that  as the brewer, Rory, is a friend and local CAMRA stalwart -- but they are genuinely very good.

Breconshire Brewery's beers, especially Ramblers Ruin (5%) are excellent ..

Wye Valley's  beers, although from just outside Wales (near Hereford) are available in some Welsh pubs and are well worth tracking down ...

We also rate the Rhymney Brewery's  beers -- Rhymney Dark and Rhymney Export are very well worth sampling ....

All the above and plenty of others (over 100 we hope) from inside and ourside Wales will be available (plug time!) at the Swansea Bay Beer Festival, Thursday 26th to Saturday 28th August (coming up to Bank Holiday weekend).

Festivaldeb is the Festival Chairwoman ("so, Mr William of Walworth, what attracted you to ... " etc etc  )

Lets be having your real ale and real ale pubrelated thoughts, Urban Welsh drinkers!! And from ANY drinkers who visit or live in Wales and have drunk ales in Wales ....

ETA : This blog by our CAMRA colleague 'Arfur Daley', Brew Wales, is full of constantly updated news and information on pubs, beers, beer festivals and all related things. Most recently a story about the likely fate of the Pen and Wig in Cardiff, known as an ale haven.

The blog is pretty good ... we hope he'll be able to add a list of Swansea Bay Beer Festival's choices as soon as possible after we've finalised it, very soon ... 

I realise all the above, Brew Wales included, is very South Wales oriented, but feel free to add stuff about the North -- we love breweries like Facers and Purple Moose as well and we'll be representing them  and other North based breweries at the Festival ...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 28, 2010)

The Cayo round the corner from the Mochyn, and Y Cadno, about to be renamed "the cricketers", owned by Simon Buckley both have a range of real ales.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 28, 2010)

Bull Mastiff/ Sonofabitch in Cardiff.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2010)

1927 said:


> The Cayo round the corner from the Mochyn, and Y Cadno, about to be renamed "the cricketers", owned by Simon Buckley both have a range of real ales.



Been to the Cayo but not the Cadno I don't think ... ta.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2010)

Your mention of Simon Buckley is interesting .... he's known to be something of a combative character, shall we say, in West Wales ... not everyone gets on with him, but he does know how to brew. Evan Evans in Llandeilo is his brewery, some of whose beers are very pleasant, others (IMO) somewhat blander. He recently took over the recently gone bust Archers Brewery, once of Swindon, and now brews a range of Archers Beers in Llandeilo, sort of under licence if you like.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 28, 2010)

I was very impressed by a pint of Rhymney Dark in Winchesters in Merthyr over Xmas. Shame I couldn't say the same for Winchesters. I think its linked to the Brewery, pity really. 

Mind you, I did go for a pint the Wyndham after that - super chilled bitter, for crying out loud. But as it was the Wyndham, I didn't complain...


----------



## Brockway (Jul 29, 2010)

What is that Y Cadno place like? Is it an actual pub or more of a restaurant type place. It's quite discreet, doesn't really draw attention to itself.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 29, 2010)

As William appears to have listed every beer in Wales, this thread is now closed! 

So was it you two that were handing out the Beer festival flyers at the Small Nations? We passed like ships in the night, then.

They sell Tomos Watkins in the bar at work, and given that the previous beer highlight of the stock was Carling, I have grown quite fond of it.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 29, 2010)

Brockway said:


> What is that Y Cadno place like? Is it an actual pub or more of a restaurant type place. It's quite discreet, doesn't really draw attention to itself.


 
Mate. it was shite.  It's a Victorian building, and the front part is actually nice, but the extended area was like a Wetherspoons pub.  It was big on food initially, but the head chef fucked off and was deemed to be pretty shite anyway from what I've heard.  That's gossip and hearsay, so how much of it is true is anyone's guess.  However, it looks like they've realised the error of their ways and shut it down, revamping it as Cricketers as 1927 said, and again the talk is that it'll be made to feel more like a pub with partitioned areas, nooks and booths, etc.  If they get shot of the appalling carpet it would help.

I'm a Cayo man, but I don't get there too often these days, a combination of being skint and too busy.  I do like the ales in y Mochyn Du at times, but they aren't always well looked after.  Improved lately though.  I tend to drink in The Romilly, and they always poor a nice pint.  Same with The Goat Major in Cardiff town itself, especially the Brains Dark.  

I pick up Rhymney stuff in Tesco now and again, particularly the Dark.  Otley is the best I've ever tasted.  HB is my favourite Welsh session beer along with Brains Bitter and Tomos Watkin's Cwrw Braf.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 30, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> If you are able to track down Bryncelyn Beers, those Buddy Holly themed ones brewed in Ystalyvera (too micro a brewery to boast a website!) then try them, in my view they rate very very highly, *The Wernfawr in that town is a fine if eccentric pub with odd/limited hours.*
> .



This is where we're heading this very evening ... the very limited buses in the Upper Swansea Valley mean we'll have barely two hours there, it doesn't open til 7!

Excellent pub and even better beers nonetheless (Oh Boy!  ), well worth the hassle ...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 30, 2010)

Brockway said:


> What is that Y Cadno place like? Is it an actual pub or more of a restaurant type place. It's quite discreet, doesn't really draw attention to itself.


 
Hence the reason no bugger ever drinks in there. That and a succession of twats for landlords!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 31, 2010)

Buddy Marvellous evening  , despite the maximumly frustrating bus timetable!!


----------



## bendeus (Aug 4, 2010)

Real ale festival at the Swan Inn in Llantwit Major on the 15th promises to be decent - always a good crowd if the weather holds. Also went to the one at the Plough and Haroo (best pub in the world) the other week. Absolutely rammed and excellent value. They serve Otley throughout the year, WoW.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2010)

cayo is being trendified at the mo as well
stupid having 2 pubs within a few hundred yards closed for refurb at same time

OT - had some cwrw haf - tomos watkins iirc at the eisteddfod on monday and i have been know to have the odd otleys in Mochyn du which is very nice


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 5, 2010)

bendeus said:


> Real ale festival at the Swan Inn in Llantwit Major on the 15th promises to be decent - always a good crowd if the weather holds. Also went to the one at the Plough and Haroo (best pub in the world) the other week. Absolutely rammed and excellent value. They serve Otley throughout the year, WoW.



Yeah we've been to the Swan before, tis excellent. Can't make the 15th though sadly, we're on festival tour outside Wales ....

Other worthy of attention pubs include :

The Boars Head Pontyclun (easily accessible by train from Cardiff, Bridgend and even Swansea -- a quick walk from Pontyclun station) and *well worth the trip* for Cardiff based ale loves seeking variety of beer choice and a beer garden ... 

The somewhat more upmarket, but still excellent, Plough and Harrow in Monknash -- easily accessible by bus from Bridgend bus station or (I think) from the Llantwit Major direction too. Buses back to Bridgend run surprisingly late ... check out this gem of  a pub, ale fans! 

More pubs later


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> cayo is being trendified at the mo as well
> stupid having 2 pubs within a few hundred yards closed for refurb at same time
> 
> OT - had some cwrw haf - tomos watkins iirc at the eisteddfod on monday and i have been know to have the odd otleys in Mochyn du which is very nice



We've had the odd dubious pint at the Mochyn as warned about earlier up, but in general the pub is very pleasant, with better kept beer of late we think,  and Vale of Glamorgan ales are hard to find so we will certainly be back at some point ...

Talking of that general CF area, has anyone tried the Artisan Brewing Company''s products? It's a microbrewery in Cardiff, trading sometimes as Bare Naked Beers. There's a mini beer (and music) festival in their brewery courtyard this Saturday, the 7th. We'll be in Dorset this w/e so can't make it this time, but those events are always cool, we've been to two!


----------



## bendeus (Aug 5, 2010)

When I said




			
				bendeus said:
			
		

> the Plough and Haroo



I of course meant,



William of Walworth said:


> The somewhat more upmarket, but still excellent, Plough and Harrow in Monknash -- easily accessible by bus from Bridgend bus station or (I think) from the Llantwit Major direction too. Buses back to Bridgend run surprisingly late ... check out this gem of  a pub, ale fans!





Fingers, why did you desert me? 

Another amazing real ale pub of my acquaintance is The Royal Oak in Rhandirmwyn near Llandovery (you're Swansea based aren't you, WoW? - a nice and easy day trip with great walks thrown in). Landlord knows his beer and no mistaking. A fantastic selection which included various kreikbiers and trappist ales as well as more traditional but equally fantastic British ale


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 5, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> Talking of that general CF area, has anyone tried the Artisan Brewing Company''s products? It's a microbrewery in Cardiff, trading sometimes as Bare Naked Beers. There's a mini beer (and music) festival in their brewery courtyard this Saturday, the 7th. We'll be in Dorset this w/e so can't make it this time, but those events are always cool, we've been to two!


 
Yes. They sell the lager in Gwdihw, which is a fun little place imo. It takes them about 15mins to dribble a pint of it into a glass, but hey, it helps the client stay sober longer  I wanted to go to the last Artisan festival but couldn't in the end. They look like fun.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 5, 2010)

Rhandirmwyn ! - that brings back memories , my dad used to know the landlord back in the 60's , before they built the dam up there -twas a very , very rural spot then - probably still is. 

I recall falling in the river there at the age of 7 or so - (no beer involved I have to say)


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 6, 2010)

Would absolutely *love* to check the Royal Oak out, thanks for that recommendation bendeus.

Sadly even Swansea is not very near Llandovery ....   

The 'only being able to get there by car' thing might be an almost insurmountable  problem  .... I don't drive, debbie does ..... but only to get to propa festivals, not as a taxi to the pub!


----------



## teqniq (Aug 6, 2010)

VOG  (Vale of Glamorgan) beers imo are very nice, and if you're in Cardiff the The Artisan Brewing Co (Barenaked beers) are definitely worth a try - they have a small festie at the brewery once a month which is worth a visit, outlets for the beers are limited but one I know for sure is the Nos Da in Riverside (bottled only).


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

ddraig said:


> cayo is being trendified at the mo as well
> stupid having 2 pubs within a few hundred yards closed for refurb at same time
> 
> OT - had some cwrw haf - tomos watkins iirc at the eisteddfod on monday and i have been know to have the odd otleys in Mochyn du which is very nice


 
Cayo is closed, but cricketers is very much open. Talking to all my cato drinking buddies the other night the general consensus is that we will not be returning  and will be crossing the road to the Beverley. It is obvious form the exterior look of the Cayop that it is no longer interested in the traditional trade and us regulars, opting more for a far more affluent business type clientele. No kids allowed in pub  at anytime rather makes it a nogo for me and ickle 27 anyway, so fuck em.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah, looks that way, even got glass covered wicker style tables and a new poncy sign


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

ddraig said:


> yeah, looks that way, even got glass covered wicker style tables and a new poncy sign



Rant(justified imho) alert!

Went past the cayo tonight and there are people drinkig in the garden, so I call in for a pint. At the rear there are lovely sofas under cover in a smoking area, full of 20 somethings I have never seen in Cayo before. I go to the bar and ask for a pint of cider from a barman from pre decorated Cayo days. NBefore he can serve me another member of staff jumps in and says its VIP only night and she will have to ask if I can have a pint. She goes off and asks the landlord(new) if I can drink and he says ,No come back tomorrow. Evidently tonight was for invited VIPs only, including the Glamorgan team and Charlotte Church, but also some of the old regulars.

Now consdiering that I drink in the Cayo on more days of the year than I miss, and have done so for the past 7/8 years I am more than slightly pissed off that some new landlord considers that I am somehow not worthy to drink in his pub the night after they repaint the place and that he would rather have Charlotte Church and some group of loser cricketers.

Firstly seeing as ya z-list celebs probably wouldnt step foot in there when it opened at 6pm, so I doubt there was very little chance of me bumoing into somebody who may have considered me below them,there was no harm in welcomimg me and letting me have a pint, even if \i had to leave by a certain time. Secondly I spend far more in there than Charlotte Church is ever likely to do I am well pissed off and really dont want to give them my custom again.

However, the place is very nice, but more night club than pub and I get the feeling that they really dont want me drinking there anymore. I certainly dont think my tarmac covered boots and oily jeans are gonna be welcome of an evening, and this thought-that I'm not welcome-makes me more determined to frequent the place as often as possible!!

Serioulsy tho, I think this may have nbackfired bigtime, where are ya celebs gonna be on a wet wednesday nightin October, when even the old regulars couldn't fill more than a table or two. Now that even the regulars have been pissed off I hope they are scartching round to find anyone to drink there.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fuck me.I have just looked at the webiste for the new Cayo and I couldn't believe my eyes.

Bearinmg in mind this used to be ya 2 meals for a fiver, megaburger and chips type pub grub just have a look at the bollocks thye are now serving.
http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Cardiff/Cayo-Arms


----------



## badlands (Aug 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> Fuck me.I have just looked at the webiste for the new Cayo and I couldn't believe my eyes.
> 
> Bearinmg in mind this used to be ya 2 meals for a fiver, megaburger and chips type pub grub just have a look at the bollocks thye are now serving.
> http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Cardiff/Cayo-Arms



have they bought a fancy new microwave?

oh for the days of aunty debbie and proper cooking.

anyway, we've got rid of more landlords than I care to remember. 

this new bloke is gonna be dust


----------



## 1927 (Aug 7, 2010)

badlands said:


> have they bought a fancy new microwave?
> 
> oh for the days of aunty debbie and proper cooking.
> 
> ...


 
I wish I was a fly on the wall when  some resident suspended ceiling contractor comes into the bar and orders his evening meal,Slow-cooked belly pork, honey glazed apple with black pudding and leek mash!!! Considering that construction workers were their main customer base for thr omms I can't see that happening anymore, can you?

Really dont think we will be comforatble in there anymore, althiough you may get away with it with ya arty bent, but the hoi polloi will be across the road in La Bevoir!


----------



## badlands (Aug 7, 2010)

1927 said:


> I wish I was a fly on the wall when  some resident suspended ceiling contractor comes into the bar and orders his evening meal,Slow-cooked belly pork, honey glazed apple with black pudding and leek mash!!! Considering that construction workers were their main customer base for thr omms I can't see that happening anymore, can you?
> 
> Really dont think we will be comforatble in there anymore, althiough you may get away with it with ya arty bent, but the hoi polloi will be across the road in La Bevoir!



La Bevoir is out for me, the landlady hates me.

I'm gonna fuck with the cayo landlords head

he's putty

we'll all be home soon


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep hearing/reading about the Clytha Arms near Abergavenny, which I believe is an absolute temple for ales and proper ciders, but transport logistics seem pretty bloody difficult ... frustrating.


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I keep hearing/reading about the Clytha Arms near Abergavenny, which I believe is an absolute temple for ales and proper ciders, but transport logistics seem pretty bloody difficult ... frustrating.


 
The Clytha is great, especially if you have kids or a dog with you. There's a campsite nearby (chainbridge) which is in the grounds of a pub. Maybe close enough to cycle.


----------



## Scaggs (Sep 7, 2010)

The Black Cock on Caerphilly Mountain is my current local. Friendly pub with a few real ales and reasonable grub.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 7, 2010)

Had a nice OSB yesterday in the tarted up Cayo.  Still not usre what to make of it, but it's pretty damn comfortable and the smell of piss has gone from the gents...


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 23, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I keep hearing/reading about the Clytha Arms near Abergavenny, which I believe is an absolute temple for ales and proper ciders, but transport logistics seem pretty bloody difficult ... frustrating.


 
as ive mentioned elsewhere http://www.starinntalybont.co.uk/ is a cracking camra award winning place. difficult to get but you'll be inthe beacons as well so jobs a good un.


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 27, 2010)

Tohmas watkins is ok, especially the chocolate(ish) one i forget the name of it.

cant fault an SA, except known for being congener heavy but most ale's are. 

erm, thats about all i know.

peace


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm in Swansea in about 3 weeks for a weekend, so might well check out a few of these places.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2010)

Red Lion, Penderyn
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbiz-and-lifestyle/food-in-wales/wine-and-beer/2010/05/22/red-lion-church-road-penderyn-cf44-9jr-01685-811914

Have'nt been there for years mind but glad to hear it's still doing buisness


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 27, 2010)

there's enough 'red lons' in wales init...everywheres got its own red lion.

The one near me isnt to good  

peace


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> there's enough 'red lons' in wales init...everywheres got its own red lion.
> 
> The one near me isnt to good
> 
> peace


This one is quite unique, that link to it I posted earlier no longer seems to work
so here's a photo


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 27, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> This one is quite unique, that link to it I posted earlier no longer seems to work
> so here's a photo


 
ooohhh that looks really nice and warm and cosy... i'll have an old speckled hen and a comfy chair please 

very good

peace!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Sep 28, 2010)

Merlin's Oak, Brains' autumn beer, is the shizzle.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2010)

My local has Purple Moose's Snowdonia Ale on tap and it's delicious. Though better in summer...luckily they have Brains Rev. James for winter drinking.

North and South got it well covered


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 30, 2010)

Ive changed my mind... congeners make one hell of a differance, i feel 'angin today after a night of cafferys, worthingtons and SA smoothe

  <<<sickly smillee

ug


----------



## big eejit (Oct 7, 2010)

We dropped into the Breconshire Brewery the other day after a walk up Fan Y Big. Couple of v friendly chaps sold us some lovely beer at a very good price. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 9, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Ive changed my mind... congeners make one hell of a differance, i feel 'angin today after a night of cafferys, worthingtons and SA smoothe
> 
> <<<sickly smillee
> 
> ug


 
Well, if you will drink shit beers.......


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 9, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Well, if you will drink shit beers.......


 
I quite like those weak draft thingys with the widget lol. cheap 'n all... real ale is quite expensive like. I'll buy speckled hen or tanglefoot sometimes as a treat, they come in 4 packs at least lol. 

cafferys at the moment though, nothing exiting but nice enough. got 12 cans for £9 in asda, pretty good. that draft guiness is a rip off my local co-op wants £5.55 for 4! although the spar does a 6 pack of 'em for £6.59. still abit much really, ide be just as happy if not more so with murphys.

Not really on topic am i, supposed to be talking about welsh beer.

peace


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 11, 2010)

I missed your point.  If you're drinking from a tin then you're walking on the right side of the track.  If you were drinking that jazz in the pub however....


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 11, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> I missed your point.  If you're drinking from a tin then you're walking on the right side of the track.  If you were drinking that jazz in the pub however....


 
tin / bottles mostly.. i cant afford the pub on any regualar basis... why though? whats wrong with a pub cafferys comapred to a tin cafferys? etc..??

peace


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 11, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> This one is quite unique, that link to it I posted earlier no longer seems to work
> so here's a photo


 
I drove up there the other day, they still see to be trying to build a gents - to replace the old gents (i.e. go outside an piss against the wall). Haven't been inside for donkeys years, but it was a great place. Whats the place in the centre of the village, Lamb Hotel?, that used to be a proper spit and sawdust joint.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 11, 2010)

Scaggs said:


> The Black Cock on Caerphilly Mountain is my current local. Friendly pub with a few real ales and reasonable grub.


 
Are they OK with having kids in there? I went up Craig yr Allt on the weekend, thought about going there, but ended up in the nice, but very expensive, Travellers Rest instead.


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 12, 2010)

Gavin Bl said:


> Are they OK with having kids in there? I went up Craig yr Allt on the weekend, thought about going there, but ended up in the nice, but very expensive, Travellers Rest instead.


 
Yes, they are fine with kids. We've got four and and they love to go there. Don't know why because the beer garden is pretty basic. It's much nicer than the Travelers Rest though ,IMO.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 12, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> tin / bottles mostly.. i cant afford the pub on any regualar basis... why though? whats wrong with a pub cafferys comapred to a tin cafferys? etc..??
> 
> peace


 
Smooth bitters are the pits, maaan!  It's got to be proper cask.  Anything else is just a poor show.  And the hangovers!  By christ, what a mess.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 12, 2010)

Scaggs said:


> Yes, they are fine with kids. We've got four and and they love to go there. Don't know why because the beer garden is pretty basic. It's much nicer than the Travelers Rest though ,IMO.



Thanks scaggs, if its nicer than the travellers rest, then I'll definitely give it a go


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 12, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Smooth bitters are the pits, maaan!  It's got to be proper cask.  Anything else is just a poor show.  And the hangovers!  By christ, what a mess.


 
... so a cask ale is gonna give me less hangover than a smooth?? i never knew that. Whats the science behind that then? they are all chock full of congeners i cant see what differance a smmoth would make? please educate me 

And recommend me a reasonable priced tin of cask while your at it.

(just noticed your tagline, clarks pie's were the best!  )

peace


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know if it's anecdotal or fact, but smooths always seem to give worse hangovers.  It's the chemicals they say, but I fully expect to get knocked down on that .  

Tins of beer are fine.  I drink beers with widgets in, no bother.

I can throw a stone and hit the Clarks Pie Shop from here .


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 14, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> I don't know if it's anecdotal or fact, but smooths always seem to give worse hangovers.  It's the chemicals they say, but I fully expect to get knocked down on that .
> 
> Tins of beer are fine.  I drink beers with widgets in, no bother.
> 
> I can throw a stone and hit the Clarks Pie Shop from here .



Beers with widgets are what makes them smooth... they basically bombard ya beer with carban dioxide and/or nitrogen bubbles and create the 'surge' effect and creamy head.
In the pub this happans somwhere near the top of the tap and generally to a greater leval, but its the same thing going on. either that or smooth beer has much differant ingreadiants aswell as the widget bubbles i dont really know tbh. 

smooths are hangover heavy, i agree.

peace


----------



## badlands (Oct 14, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Beers with widgets are what makes them smooth... they basically bombard ya beer with carban dioxide and/or nitrogen bubbles and create the 'surge' effect and creamy head.
> In the pub this happans somwhere near the top of the tap and generally to a greater leval, but its the same thing going on. either that or smooth beer has much differant ingreadiants aswell as the widget bubbles i dont really know tbh.
> 
> smooths are hangover heavy, i agree.
> ...



nitro-keg = made-up beers = monstrous hangover

I remember a night on Caffreys, fucking hell, ouch


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 14, 2010)

So all the smooth flow shit is just fake plastic beer? i can agree with that i suppose. Pitty coz they taste allright but f*ck 'em. Imma stick to cask from now on.

trouble with cask is they expensive... single bottles like, unless you get the red john smoths but thats abit mingin. Mccewans(sp) is allright. I dont think ive had a cask SA in my life, just the smooth one.

peace


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 15, 2010)

Time to dabble!  but again, tins with widgets aren't satan's arsecrack.  That's just the stuff on tap.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Oct 17, 2010)

badlands said:


> nitro-keg = made-up beers = monstrous hangover
> 
> I remember a night on Caffreys, fucking hell, ouch


 
jeez i remember caffreys first coming out, pound a pint at the devonport labour club, havent drunk it since, fooking murder!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 28, 2010)

big eejit said:


> We dropped into the Breconshire Brewery the other day after a walk up Fan Y Big. Couple of v friendly chaps sold us some lovely beer at a very good price. Well worth a visit.



Our local CAMRA lot are doing an all day coach trip from Swansea to Brecon for that very purpose, on November 20th. Can't wait!  

Believe the plan is to visit the Red Lion Penderyn -- mentioned by dynamicbaddog and others earlier -- on the way back. It's truly a grand place, we've been several times and it's excellent, lovely atmosphere. Fires on a cold winter night too!

Another remote/hard to get to but highly recomemnded alehouse is the Ancient Briton, Penycae (upper Swansea Valley)


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 28, 2010)

big eejit said:


> We dropped into the Breconshire Brewery the other day after a walk up Fan Y Big. Couple of v friendly chaps sold us some lovely beer at a very good price. Well worth a visit.



Our local CAMRA lot are doing an all day coach trip from Swamsea to Brecon for that very purpose, on November 20th. Can't wait!  

Believe the plan is to visit the Red Lion Penderyn -- mentioned by dynamicbaddog earlier -- on the way back. It's truly a grand place, we've been several times and it's excellent, lovely atmosphere. Fires on a cold winter night too!

Another remote/hard to get to but highly recomemnded alehouse is the Ancient Briton, Penycae (upper Swansea Valley)


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 28, 2010)

Gotta Dash - Potters Wheel calling. Wetherspons Beer Festival innit. Some top choices there at the moment!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 28, 2010)

Can't say I found much good beer in Wales, found it safer to stick the cider.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

G_S said:


> *Can't say I found much good beer in Wales*, found it safer to stick the cider.



You do need to look around for it and follow well informed locals' recommendations true. And some areas are near-deserts for ale (   ) with some pretty shit pubs no question.

But there are almost always exceptions, I said _almost_ always ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 5, 2010)

Next Saturday, the 13th,  we'll be heading up from Swansea (on the Heart of Wales line  ) to the Mid Wales Beer Festival at Llanwrtyd Wells.

We've been to the last two, it's a grand event! 

Lasts over TWO weekends as well -- continues right up to the w/e of Saturday 20th ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 23, 2010)

Llawrtyd rocked and so did Brecon, over the last two weekends -- see posts above  

If you're ever in Brecon feel compelled to check out the Boars Head -- superb!


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 26, 2010)

Heard good reports on Llanwrtyd , well done for using the HoW train. Must try and do that next year , with an overnighter in say Llandeilo.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 1, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Heard good reports on Llanwrtyd , well done for using the HoW train. *Must try and do that next year *, with an overnighter in say Llandeilo.



Nice one, we'll be back in Llanwrtyd on one of the Saturdays next year, so we may well overlap 

The whole malarkey should be less franticly crowded than it was this time, after all unlike 3 weeks ago there won't be an overlap with the rugby (the World Cup will be over by the relevant dates).

Llandeilo is very pleasant to drink in, as we know from other visits -- more than one very pleasant pub. 
But I think you have to have more of a taste for Mr Buckleys product than I do to really appreciate it ....


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 1, 2010)

I remember Buckleys in flagons .......(not that bad) - put a reminder out in good time please , so domestic arrangements can be made. !


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 19, 2010)

Talking of Buckley's, and Simon Buckley in particular, have a look at these latest revelations from Brew Wales  

On his way out of business it seems. And maybe even from as long ago as September given the dates in that link.

I could say somewhat more myself about Mr Buckley's business reputation in this part of Wales, , but only Arfur (above link) seems able to drop the right hints online with sufficient legal care ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2010)

Talking of Brew Wales, Arfur's ale-related awards for 2010 have just been put up (30th December) ...

I don't agree with all he says, for eg his dislike of Wetherspoons goes well beyond mine (the Swansea Wetherspoons has a consistently excellent beer choice and quality record over the past 3 or so years, can't speak for Cardiff mind!)

But there's some interesting pub and beer recommendations overall


----------



## Badger spotter (Dec 31, 2010)

I am surprise that I found no mention on here of Fagins in Taffs Well.  It was Mid Glam camera pub of the year and well deserved too. They support local breweries having Otley on pull and three others out of a long list on gravity supply.  The food does not come from Bookers, but locally where they can including meat.

I have no commercial interest and in fact have to travel a fair way to get to it, but all the above when combind with the decent music on there twice a week quite often makes it all worth while.
There are no "Tarts with Tapes" just good honest blues and folk with the occiasional rock band too. 

ps if your lady has any sort of standards.....the pub is spotless and the toilets have supplies of smelly items that me a refugee from Brut cannot understand!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 1, 2011)

The only time I ever went to Fagins I was far too far gone to remember even getting there, let alone leaving  

(we'd been on  a CAMRA coach trip to Newmans/Celt Experience Brewery with *far* too much free beer  )

I want to go back in 2011 though, everything I hear about Fagins makes it sound class


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 1, 2011)

Badger spotter said:


> I am surprise that I found no mention on here of Fagins in Taffs Well.



Thanks, I'll give that one a look


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 1, 2011)

WoW (Sir !)

Nosing around on the web , I see the Wern Fawr Inn , Ystalyfera seems to have good reviews , - and its one of the places you have been to before. Views ?

(Went for 6 weeks to school in Ystalyfera - Welsh comprehensive - didnt work out !)


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 10, 2011)

The Cayo looks shit from that link. On the food, why do they have "peroni-battered-" haddock, surely Peroni is bog-standard lager, surely beer batter should be made with, er, beer?

Free Wales Army in gastropub hell, shocker


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> The Cayo looks shit from that link. On the food, why do they have "peroni-battered-" haddock, surely Peroni is bog-standard lager, surely beer batter should be made with, er, beer?
> 
> Free Wales Army in gastropub hell, shocker


 
Thats actually the only thing I have eaten in the Cayo since the revamp and it was bloody delicious, I dont think the Peroni had anything to do with it mind. The chips are officially the best in the world ever!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> jeez i remember caffreys first coming out, pound a pint at the devonport labour club, havent drunk it since, fooking murder!


 
I remember when Caffreys first came out too. I would have four pints and be fine, but at the end of teh fifth would be a muppet crying in a corner. And I remember those hangovers, fuck, I think I professed to wanting to die on more than one occassion.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 11, 2011)

Caffreys is just a standard crappy keg beer with more nitrogen (same mix as guinness) in the carrying gas, hence the 'creamy' head. It's not any different in the getting pissed or hangover stakes,  psychosomatic effects aside.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 11, 2011)

Caffreys hangover - god, don't remind me.


----------



## exiledinwales (Jan 11, 2011)

BB - weird name, don't know what it stands for by Watkins is a great pint and only two quid in my temporary adopted local. The last local guest ale they had was £1.50 a pint and that was decent too. The Square in Ammanford. Some good ale to be had in Goose and Cuckoo in Llangadog I think they've got a few Evans ales, Warrior is tasty. Can't remember how much it was. Tried a pint of SA Smooth in another pub in Ammanford and it wasn't good at all, got slightly better as I drank it but maybe it was the pub. There's a load of pubs down in Llandeilo (where there's a small brewary) as well but haven't been down there much. Any recommendations?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 11, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> Caffreys hangover - god, don't remind me.


 
It's psychosomatic you fool! Not sure wot made me pick that and only that drink for such a thing when i rarely get a hangover with bugger all else i've no idea but there you goes a vaguely scientific term has been used and muct be obeyed


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 12, 2011)

no, it was like a fucking hammer inside my forehead


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 12, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> WoW (Sir !)
> 
> Nosing around on the web , I see the Wern Fawr Inn , Ystalyfera seems to have good reviews , - and its one of the places you have been to before. Views ?
> 
> (Went for 6 weeks to school in Ystalyfera - Welsh comprehensive - didnt work out !)



Sorry for late reply dave ... 

Wern Fawr is excellent and atmospheric, and the ales (Bryncelyn, brewed round the corner, but until quite recently in the pub itself) are *outstanding* -- and hard to find anywhere else except the odd local free house very occasionally, and in beer festivals including ours ...

Massive drawback with the pub is its *very* restrictive hours. Evenings only, and except for rare, specific Six Nations matches, not open on Saturday afternoons even!   .... and very poor public transport to Ystalyvera ..

GBG gives these Wern Fawr hours :

Mon to Sat : 7 pm (6:30 pm Fri and Sat) to 11
Sun : 12 midday to 11 pm.

So frustrating


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for that update - sounds a good place , carefully timed - much appreciated. 

I have a plan .......(ties in with the disused , never had a train through it - abandoned tunnel near Pontardawe)


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 16, 2011)

1927 see you down (Cayo) there mate for the England game (football, obviously, not that 6Nations bobbins)


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 17, 2011)

Placid Casual27 said:


> 1927 see you down (Cayo) there mate for the England game (football, obviously, not that 6Nations bobbins)


 
I thought the cayo was verboten as the hidey hole of the welsh speaking elite? I'm confused.


----------



## badlands (Jan 19, 2011)

badlands said:


> have they bought a fancy new microwave?
> 
> oh for the days of aunty debbie and proper cooking.
> 
> ...



mission accomplished,

Cayo landlord gone already


----------



## METH LAB (Jan 20, 2011)

jannerboyuk said:


> It's psychosomatic you fool! Not sure wot made me pick that and only that drink for such a thing when i rarely get a hangover with bugger all else i've no idea but there you goes a vaguely scientific term has been used and muct be obeyed


 
i dunno about that, according to wiki there is more going on with those creamflow things than just nitrogen... although how much of it adds to congeners/hangovers im not sure.. as far as i know its impossible to get drunk without a hangover though but its easy for people to blame what they were drinking rather than how much heh 

cafferys (and all the rest of them smoothflow creamy pasturised things) are bloody tastey!  i cant leave them alone i keep going back to 'em.

peace


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2011)

Caffreys/creamflow beers are essentially unchanged keg beers, but with the same more nitrogen-heavy gas mix they've used in Guinness for years. Short of claiming some kind of nitrogen intolerance and running a mile from a pint of the black stuff, there's no reason why it should affect you any worse.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 1, 2011)

We recently made the effort to take a trip to Fagins in Taffs Well -- for Cardiff based ale lovers especially, it's definitely worth a little trip ... nice atmosphere and beer and beer choice top grade 

I don't know the dates yet, but they're planning a large-ish beer festival in the back bar (with many extra ales). In the autumn, possibly October  -- will offer links/details when I do know.

I also hear news from Brew Wales that there's a new Otley pub in Pontypridd ... the Rickards Arms, to add to the excellent Bunch of Grapes in the same town, and the Otley Arms in Treforrest.

If you're ever unfortunate enough  to find yourelf in Aberdare, the newly opened Rhymney Brewery pub in the town centre, also mentioned by Arfur above,  looks as if it might well 'take your mind off things' .... we haven't been yet, but 'research needs' may compel us to make the effort before long .....

ETA : TBF to Aberdare, the town is also  near(ish!) to the Dare Valley Brewery (no website, but address is The Falcon Inn, 1 Incline Row, Godreaman, Aberdare, CF44 6LU, phone: 078 1236 6369). Fiendishly hard to find -- we've struggled to locate it twice -- but the ales from this ultra micro brewery, made in a garage behind the pub,  are excellent, we can vouch for that.

Also, The Red Cow in Llwydcoed , just outside Aberdare (3 miles from the town centre) has also been recommended to us, but we haven't made it yet ...


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 2, 2011)

You dont get much of a better 19thC Industry (Wales) adress than 1 , Incline Row - can almost hear the trams coming up ,and the colliers singing.

Sorry - been a long day.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 3, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> You dont get much of a better 19thC Industry (Wales) adress than 1 , Incline Row - can almost hear the trams coming up ,and the colliers singing.



Definitely very (ex)mining, that part of Aberdare -- loads of rows of small terrace houses right on the pavement and snaking over some pretty steep slopes. 

The Falcon Inn is in trees by the river though


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Some fascinating anecdotes about closed but allegedly legendary pubs around South Wales here -- chiefly the Newport and Cardiff areas, only one of the 12 not in Wales ....

Bar the Rossetti (London, so doesn't count) I never went to a single one of them, but one or two Welsh Urbans might have done!


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 16, 2011)

Select outing to Fagins at Taffs Well planned for near future - will  report back , Cant wait.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2011)

If so, you (and other ale loving Cardiff dwellers) might also have time to check out this excellent-sounding and ale friendly place -- the Gwaelod-y-Garth Inn near Taffs Well.

Very favourably reviewed by the ubiquitous Arfur here (just below the Gwynt-y-Ddraig Cider article).

We've not been -- we'd not even heard of this Inn until now --  but we intend to check it out at some point fairly soon


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2011)

Dates and details of the biggest** Beer Festival in Wales are now out -- the Great Welsh Beer Festival at the CIA. Thursday 16th to Saturday 18th June.

**The second biggest is ours in Swansea in August -- more on this very soon, as plans are already getting going </plug plug! >

They've moved the dates of the GWBCF very close to Glastonbury for us this time (we work onsite, so we get down to the big G very early  ) but we hope to make at least one session in Cardiff nevertheless.


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 21, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> If so, you (and other ale loving Cardiff dwellers) might also have time to check out this excellent-sounding and ale friendly place -- the Gwaelod-y-Garth Inn near Taffs Well.
> 
> Very favourably reviewed by the ubiquitous Arfur here (just below the Gwynt-y-Ddraig Cider article).
> 
> We've not been -- we'd not even heard of this Inn until now --  but we intend to check it out at some point fairly soon




It is a lovely pub. Dog friendly too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 26, 2011)

As soon as we have time enough, we're *definitely* going to check the Gwaelod out ...  

Bank Holiday season coming up before long ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 15, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> As soon as we have time enough, we're *definitely* going to check the Gwaelod out ...



But not this weekend, because festivaldeb has only just!! found about this 30-strong real ale festival at the Boars Head, Pontyclun 

Apols for ultra short notice, Wales-based ale lovers ...... it starts TONIGHT (Friday 15th April) and continues until Sunday 17th.

We're *definitely* going tomorrow afternoon, Sat and maybe Sunday too 
This is an excellent pub, always good for beer and especially right now -- give it a try at some point you lazy Cardiff-area dwellers, it's such a short train ride from Cardiff and a 10 minute walk from the station ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2011)

E of W said:
			
		

> festivaldeb has only just!! found about this 30-strong real ale festival at the Boars Head, Pontyclun
> 
> Apols for ultra short notice, Wales-based ale lovers ...... it starts TONIGHT (Friday 15th April) and continues until Sunday 17th.
> 
> ...



Bump for *today's* beer drinking action .....


----------



## trampie (May 13, 2011)

My drinking days in ernest was 25 years ago but at that time the best pubs in Wales {well South Wales} that I had visited {on many occasions} was [1] the Red Lion in Penderyn {used to walk there from Glynneath} and [2] the Star inn in Talybont {used to sleep in a field}.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't know the Star! Will look into it.

The Red Lion is very familiar to us, been there seveal times. Hidden gem really, not featured in the Real Ale Guide -- which it should be on all conceivabkle criteria -- and excluded, we've heard, because of some stupid boring CAMRA pettiness (that has lasted over a decade) in the relevant CAMRA region  .

Tomorrow, the forecast being poo (indeed poor  ), we need to spend time in pubs  .... so we're travelling to Taffs Well for a combined Gwaelod Arms and Fagins trip .... first time at the Gwaelod for us and we're anticipating it with enthusiasm, because it comes highly recommended alewise.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't been in the Star in Talybont for a long time, but it used to be a really good pub...twas _the_ real ale pub to go to in the Beacons. Its been a great shame to see alot of the pubs that people used to go into when visitng the beacons from the Merthyr side, have all gone under - the Pontsarn, the Aberglais and Vaynor Arms.

Would be interested in a report back on Taffs Well pubs - toying with the idea of living out that way, Morganstown or summat. Could have met you there Will, but I am tied up tomorrow. Another time perhaps...

Had a nice pint of Brains Black in the Plough in Whitchurch village the other day. £3.50 a pint (I was shocked - I'm getting old - I remember when it was all trees round here)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 11, 2011)

Expect a report back on tomorrow's Taffs Well trip before I disappear to Glastonbury next weekend, ie sooner than next Friday (17th) ...

Gavin! And any other CF area drinkers! Fancy a trip to the Great Welsh Beer Fest in CARDIFF next Thursday evening (16th)?

We will be there ..... oh yes sir!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi William, that does sound tempting! 

Let me get back to you later this week, as I am doing alot of running around cos of my ex, and the end of my contract. Definitely fancy meeting up though...


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 21, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Don't know the Star! Will look into it.
> 
> The Red Lion is very familiar to us, been there seveal times. Hidden gem really, not featured in the Real Ale Guide -- which it should be on all conceivabkle criteria -- and excluded, we've heard, because of some stupid boring CAMRA pettiness (that has lasted over a decade) in the relevant CAMRA region  .
> 
> Tomorrow, the forecast being poo (indeed poor  ), we need to spend time in pubs  .... so we're travelling to Taffs Well for a combined Gwaelod Arms and Fagins trip .... first time at the Gwaelod for us and we're anticipating it with enthusiasm, because it comes highly recommended alewise.


 
I think i mentioned the star earlier in this thread. Still very much worth a visit. Has a rolling line up of 5-6 guest ales every two weeks or so, mostly welsh stuff with a few border raiders and always a great cider in the mix. Got me back into ciders to be honest as well as regular live music and a great beer garden. Great attitude to closing times as well.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2011)

Star remaining on the 'planned pub visits' radar, but on hold right now -- so much else going on!

This coming Saturday (16th) the excessively hard to get to but highly recommended Ancient Briton, Penycae (Upper Swansea Valley) has a BEER FESTIVAL -- not just their own multiple and ever varying pumps, but many extras. The rumour is at for at least ten extra.

Their Beer Fest is not flagged on the pub's own site for some reason! Nor can I find any reference to it elsewhere ... 

But our friends at Neath CAMRA (our adjoining area subbranch) have put us onto it and I trust them because they know the AB's landlord .... . 

A gang of us are going up in an antique coach! on Saturday afternoon ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2011)

Obligatory first plug for our own Swansea Bay Beer Festival 2011 in the Brangwyn Hall, Swansea. Thursday 25th to Saturday 27th August.

More beer choice than you can possibly imagine -- we're the second biggest beer festival in Wales. There'll be even more range this time than last. We've upped the ciders order this year too, by well over 10%.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Obligatory first plug for our own Swansea Bay Beer Festival in the Brangwyn Hall, Swansea. Thursday 25th to Saturday 27th August.
> 
> More beer choice than you can possibly imagine -- we're the second biggest beer festival in Wales. There'll be even more range this time than last. We've upped the ciders order this year too, by well over 10%.


what do you have in stock for the designated drivers?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 13, 2011)

Hotels and B and B's nearby!  

We haven't got the biggest ever choice of non alcoholic drinks  I will admit, but there are rumours that some such drinks should be available ...


----------



## colacho (Aug 24, 2011)

Col_Buendia said:


> As William appears to have listed every beer in Wales, this thread is now closed!
> 
> So was it you two that were handing out the Beer festival flyers at the Small Nations? We passed like ships in the night, then.
> 
> They sell Tomos Watkins in the bar at work, and given that the previous beer highlight of the stock was Carling, I have grown quite fond of it.



What about Felinfoel?


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 24, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Obligatory first plug for our own Swansea Bay Beer Festival 2011 in the Brangwyn Hall, Swansea. Thursday 25th to Saturday 27th August.
> 
> More beer choice than you can possibly imagine -- we're the second biggest beer festival in Wales. There'll be even more range this time than last. We've upped the ciders order this year too, by well over 10%.



Shameless bump -- this starts tomorrow (Thursday 25th). Which happens to be my birthday! 

100 beers, 42 ciders on latest count. They're waiting in readiness nicely! 

ETA : Some of the beers are in double sized 18 barrels rather than the usual 9's
So plenty to go round in some cases. On last year's precedent though, the prime picks, including the strongest ones, tend to  run out quickest ....

Rush down to the Brangwyn while stocks last!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2011)

pob lwc with it
good on you for educating the swansea heathens!
and Penblwydd Hapus


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 24, 2011)

ddraig said:


> pob lwc with it
> good on you for educating the swansea heathens!
> and Penblwydd Hapus



Ta! 

Interestingly, I think one of our number contacted Sunderland CAMRA to see if any of their fans who like ale too, might come down before the Swansea match against them on Saturday, there might even be one or two of them on Friday. We usually get a small but discerning few Swansea fans too, and we also get visitors (in disguise?  ) from Cardiff along also ....

Ale lovers all get along pretty well anyway, irrespective of football allegiances ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah i know, wasn't talking about footy fans anyway


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 24, 2011)

It's great to get a civilised atmosphere though -- I've never seen any trouble at any beer festival  (and we go to lots!  )

Fingers crossed that this continues for us over the w/e


----------



## Ben Bore (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't know how big it will be (i.e. how many different ales), but there's a summer beet festival on at the Goat Major, Cardiff from Monday (29th August) onwards


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 27, 2011)

Welsh Beer, cheese and music festival at the Clytha arms over the weekend. Was a great relaxed atmosphere last year.

http://www.clytha-arms.com/


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 27, 2011)

We had a superb lunch (home made faggots and peas sold out ! - as we scoffed the stock)- at Fagins in Taffs Well - way back in March 1st - an excellent place - and the beer was good as well. Reccomended.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 28, 2011)

Saturday was our last day here at the Swansea Beer Fest. It's takedown for us today, got to get down there soon to help out. The fest was generally very successful with almost all the beer sold, visitor numbers high/holding steady as compared to last year, and no significant problems at all. Great occasion as always and the star attraction was having so many excellent beers -- Swansea's best time of the year for beer choice  

Everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves a lot!


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 29, 2011)

Some footage of our festival here in this ITV Wales newsclip can be watched here


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 12, 2011)

And to add to the above, here are some SBBF pictuures taken by Jonas, a professional photographer (they're on his Facebook page)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph.../?set=a.10150383309833417.406113.156118108416


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 13, 2011)

We're very likely to be heading to Abergaveny this Saturday (17th) for the whole day, to take in the Food Festival.

Oh OK then  mainly the  Gwent CAMRA organised Beer Festival at Abergavenny RFC, very near the main event apparantly ...

Very few details on Gwent CAMRA's own site  -- far more, including a beer list  , on the Brew Wales blog -- well it is yer main blogger who's organising the bar. Plenty of interesting beer and cider including one or two rare ones.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 13, 2011)

Brew Wales also reminds me .... Also worth a look for anyone within public transport access seems to be the Cross Inn, Maeteg Road, Garth (direct link to a Wales Online article here). The pub is apparantly very near Garth Station, one short of Maesteg.

We'd only venture anywhere near Maesteg  for a pub containing its own brewery, the Cerddin Brewery (very new) but we tasted two of its beers at the recent Borough Arms' Beerfest in Neath (also mentioned on Brew Wales) and they were great


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 14, 2011)

Not the easiest of places to get to, but the tiny town of Llanwrtyd Wells (half way along the Heart of Wales line from Swansea to Shrewsbury) is starting its annual beer festival this Friday, 18th Nov. Covering the next two weekends. We'll be heading up this coming Saturday (19th) for the day 



> *Mid Wales Beer Festival*
> _18th - 27th November 2011_
> 
> Held in the various** Free Houses of the town, this friendly festival offers a tremendous selection of real ales to sample including many Welsh brews. The longest festival around, there were over 100 ales on offer through the week in 2006! A variety of entertainment is on offer, with a male voice choir concert on the traditional Ffairbont Day.



**Well all three of them anyway! 

http://www.neuaddarmshotel.co.uk/events/#realalewobble


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 14, 2011)

Excellent - taking the train I hope , as all responsible people do !!! Envy you.


----------



## bendeus (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone had the pleasure of supping Otley's quite delicious Thai-Bo? I know it's a bit late in the year to be talking about it, but a stray barrel ended up at my local the other day. Only the second time I'd had the pleasure. Fuck me, it's quite delicious. A lovely, pale summer beer with (fairly strong) overtones of lime leaf, lemongrass and galangal.

Otley are a proper, quality brewer, aren't they?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2011)

yes! I had some Thai-bo at the beer fest in Cardiff and at the Mochyn Du, very very nice and yes they are a proper quality brewer.
their selection and marketing/branding put everyone else to shame at the beer fest and their tweets can be funny too


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2011)

> with kaffir lime leaf, galangal, lemongrass and lime skins!


http://girlsguidetobeer.blogspot.com/2011/05/kicking-ass-and-taking-names.html


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2011)

bendeus said:


> Anyone had the pleasure of supping Otley's quite delicious Thai-Bo? I know it's a bit late in the year to be talking about it, but a stray barrel ended up at my local the other day. Only the second time I'd had the pleasure. Fuck me, it's quite delicious. A lovely, pale summer beer with (fairly strong) overtones of lime leaf, lemongrass and galangal.
> 
> Otley are a proper, quality brewer, aren't they?



Our gang awarded it a prize** at one point, that Thai-Bo. It rules! 

(**OK it was after the 2010 Swansea Bay BF now I think about it, not this year. Glad to hear they're still making it!  ).

Shame it's so hard to find Otleys (generally) in this part of Wales


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> [re Llanwrtyd Wells Beer Fest/Real Ale Wobble]Excellent - taking the train I hope , as all responsible people do !!! Envy you.


 
It's the only way! And we'll probably buy some take away beer from the fest to keep us going on the way back -- Saturday's last train West will be full of happy, singing ale lovers if last year is any guide ....


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 25, 2011)

Went to the 'Gwaelod y Garth' in, well, 'Gwaelod y Garth' - very nice, a restaurant upstairs, nice friendly bar downstairs. Had some bar food, not cheap (mains start at a tenner), but pretty nice. Good beer - about 4-5 guest/real ales - had pint of Old Slug porter, and a pinter Beacons Amber, ones of those lager coloured beers I don't normally like, but it was pretty nice. V. Popular with bikers walkers due to The Garth and other hills. Worth a look if you up that way (i.e. just north of Cardiff, take the turning for Taffs Well, and follow the signs - easy to miss the right turn into G y G, but its just before the hill steepens up, and the speed signs.

Went with my dad, on a Monday night - am I money, or what?


----------



## trampie (Dec 1, 2011)

Beer beer we want more beer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 1, 2011)

Ingenious.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> Went to the 'Gwaelod y Garth' in, well, 'Gwaelod y Garth' - very nice, a restaurant upstairs, nice friendly bar downstairs. Had some bar food, not cheap (mains start at a tenner), but pretty nice. Good beer - about 4-5 guest/real ales - had pint of Old Slug porter, and a pinter Beacons Amber, ones of those lager coloured beers I don't normally like, but it was pretty nice. V. Popular with bikers walkers due to The Garth and other hills. Worth a look if you up that way (i.e. just north of Cardiff, take the turning for Taffs Well, and follow the signs - easy to miss the right turn into G y G, but its just before the hill steepens up, and the speed signs.
> 
> Went with my dad, on a Monday night - am I money, or what?



Gwaelod y Garth is expensive for sure, and as for food, we weren't too impressed either by the pricey and FAR from veggie friendly meal choice when we went there.

Admittedly that was a couple of months ago or more now.

BUT in no way could we knock the supremely excellent beer choice -- we'll be back again in the New Year for that reason alone.

Lovely atmosphere and location too .... views from just in front of the pub are well impressive.

Meantime, watch this space next week for an imminent 'reseach trip' of ours to a new Carmarthen-area pub with a microbrewery ....


----------



## trampie (Dec 4, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Meantime, watch this space next week for an imminent 'reseach trip' of ours to a new Carmarthen-area pub with a microbrewery ....



 Try the beetroot and nettle beers, can i ask are you a new drinker or are you new to drinking good ale as you seem to be only just discovering beer and pubs which are being recommended to you, is it a case of living in the smoke and not having much choice of good beer.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 4, 2011)

Written *all* over you.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 5, 2011)

I had something called Butty Bach up near Hereford last weekened, it was the best beer I've tasted in a while.


----------



## willhumphries (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm a drinks blogger in Cardiff. Had a great pint of Brains Merlin's Oak last friday in The Albany in Roath, Cardiff. Great community pub and good selection of ales. Also had a guest stout on called Dragonhead from The Orkney Brewery. Was a punchy little number!

Read the review here if you fancy it http://cardiffdrinks.wordpress.com/


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2011)

phildwyer said:


> I had something called Butty Bach up near Hereford last weekened, it was the best beer I've tasted in a while.



Tis excellent  -- all their beers are really, IMO.

Here's the Butty Bach page from Wye Valley Brewery's website

http://www.wyevalleybrewery.co.uk/beers/butty-bach.html


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2011)

willhumphries said:


> I'm a drinks blogger in Cardiff. Had a great pint of Brains Merlin's Oak last friday in The Albany in Roath, Cardiff. Great community pub and good selection of ales. Also had a guest stout on called Dragonhead from The Orkney Brewery. Was a punchy little number!
> 
> Read the review here if you fancy it http://cardiffdrinks.wordpress.com/



According to BrewWales (a site which I'm sure you know about), Brains have plans to invest in a new area of their brewery dedicated specifically to micro-brews and specialist beers. It'll probably take a while to come to fruition, but they don't seem short of cash at the moment, and the results could be interesting


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> 'reseach trip' of ours to a new Carmarthen-area pub with a microbrewery ....



If you're ever in the Carmarthen area, the Friends Arms in Old St Clear's Road, Johnstown is well worth a visit. It's about a mile due West of the town centre.

I'm not an unqualified fan of the sometimes annoying 'Calling Time' current BBC series on Welsh pubs, but Episode three (iplayer link here, available til Monday 12th Dec apparantly) was IMO the best of them so far.

That episode was dedicated to how the Friends Arms was recently saved from the risk of closure, and revived by new licencees/managers who last year set up the microbrewery there.

Can report that the beers were well tasty, and the pub a very pleasant and friendly local.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2011)

brains have done over the model inn
open tonight apparently
http://greenwoodandbrowncardiff.co.uk/
pic of inside
https://twitter.com/#!/LauraBrains/status/144104756040826881/photo/1


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 7, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Tis excellent  -- all their beers are really, IMO.
> 
> Here's the Butty Bach page from Wye Valley Brewery's website
> 
> http://www.wyevalleybrewery.co.uk/beers/butty-bach.html



Cheers!  I'll give some of their other brews a try next time I'm in the Wye Valley.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2011)

thye had it at the Nozstock festival in the summer too
a couple of miles from the brewery
was indeed nice


----------



## ddraig (Dec 7, 2011)

just seen that the new model inn as posted above has vegi burger for £10! 10 fucking pound! 
how can they justify that being the same price as a steak burger


----------



## Ben Bore (Dec 8, 2011)

ddraig said:


> just seen that the new model inn as posted above has vegi burger for £10! 10 fucking pound!
> how can they justify that being the same price as a steak burger



Shocking stuff (well, not that shocking). Doesn't seem like they'll be serving beers from the pump either by their Drinks menu, only bottled (cheapest being £3.20). Best popping round corner to the now non-piss-smelling City Arms which has a fantastic range of real ales AND being able to drink them out of one of these.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2011)

agreed!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 13, 2011)

City Arms isn't that cheap, but we pop in every time we're in Cardiff. Not the best ever of ale pubs, but better than many of a none too great choice in Cardiff.

(Not claiming Swansea's any better, cos it SO isn't ....  )


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm reasonably impressed by the Felinfoel beers in the Queen's Vaults.  Haven't had a duff one yet, so my fears of feeling foul have been washed away.  Marvellous.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 16, 2011)

Infidel, or whoever, is the QV that ale-friendly and old fashioned pub pretty much next door to Zero degrees (v near the City Arms as well), and bang opposite the Millennium? Can't quite work out the QV location ...


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 16, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Infidel, or whoever, is the QV that ale-friendly and old fashioned pub pretty much next door to Zero degrees (v near the City Arms as well), and bang opposite the Millennium? Can't quite work out the QV location ...




Yes it is.


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 16, 2011)

im drinkin SA smooths, worthys creamflow, joseph jones/knotty ash which is quite a commercial one i guess packin 5%, and old speckled hen which is one of my faves..5.2% im tryin to stick to lower % stuff these days though but kinda goin off the worthy's lataly ide rather a john smiths green or these SA smooths which havant been out that long... must say they SA smooth comes in the can pretty much as good as tap...surge lasts proper ages like in pub and just tastes like your having something better than worthys or tetleys or whatever.. i was abit slow to start with 'em but yea they my favorate smoothflow job atm.

i dunno much about the world of ales though.. i like drinking em and savoring the flavour more than with any lager.

peace


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 20, 2011)

To be honest Meth, and just wearing my CAMRA hat, it's definitely worth your while concentrating more on the handpulled proper ales. Especially those from smaller breweries if you can find em, but also the more mainstream real ales from Brains and otehrs are worth *comparing* against the smoothflows and JohnSmiths too.

Check all over this thread earlier up for suggestions of ales and places to try them ....

TBF, what I'm suggesting is usually more costly. But if you're pushed for cash some Spoons branches -- depending on where you're located obvs -- can have have a fair range of pumps, some offering cut price but tasty ales and not all of them Welsh ......


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 20, 2011)

Reliable rumour  reaches me from festivaldeb that Yates here in Swansea, top of Wine Street , has started to stock a couple of Otleys on pump. If to be relied on as a regular thing, and if it wasn't just a rare one off last weekend (I was away), this could be promising. Nowehre else in Swanmsea stocks Otleye excep as a VERY rare/occasional guest, we're well out of Otletys territory.

We need to avoid the bloody place at full-on 'Wine Street in full fling' type times....  

But! We're rechecking *early* tomorrow evening -- however early we get there though, maybe we'll be taking our lives in our hands in pre-Christmas week!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 20, 2011)

Watch this space soon for news of a new very-microbrewery on the Gower, at the Greyhound at Oldwalls. More research needed .... have tasted one of them though as a one off last (Black!) Friday**. At, of all pubs, the Brunswick in Swansea -- I'm far from a fan to say the least of the B's ale choices and standards, although the pub itself is lovely. It just needs better and more beer focussed management IMO.

Anyway this Greyhound ale, I can't now remember the name, was lovely. Deb remembers more about it though!

**If memory serves. Which it doesn't


----------



## Ben Bore (Dec 22, 2011)

Please don't laugh, but (from the outside) the new Kiwis on St Mary's Street, Cardiff looks Ok - they have a few hand pumps, one I could make was Doom Bar (yum)


----------



## nogojones (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry I laughed.

Went in there a few years back with the boys from work and can safely say it's the worst pub experience of my life, and I've been in some right shitholes.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2011)

it has moved to st mary st


----------



## nogojones (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry I thought you meant Walkabout. Haven't been in Kiwis for years, but they used to have a strong crew of daytime drinkers.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 19, 2012)

We've been told today by the manager of the Prince of Wales in Aberdare, a very nice Rhymney Brewery owned and managed pub, that they have recently opened a new pub in Cardiff -- City Road I think.

Just delving ...

Rhymney Brewery pubs that I can find on line right now are :

The Patriot, Pontypridd
The Prince of Wales, Aberdare
The Winchester, Merthyr Tydfil

Struggling to find any reference to any Cardiff Rhymney pub, but the bloke assured us this afternoon that there was a recently opened CF one!

If true, Rhymneys Export and Dark (especially) kick proper arse. And the brewery's real focus in their pubs is handpumped ales.

Also, it would seem that from what this friendly feller told us, that Rhymney want to expand their pub outlets (their actual brewery HQ has I think expanded already last year).

Rhymney are, it seems, interested -- at least in principle -- in the possibility of a Swansea outlet ... we'll keep them informed on suitable empty properties 

Watch this space


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 19, 2012)

We also visited the Red Cow in Llwydcoed, near Aberdare. Mid Glasmorgan CAMRA's piub of the year 2011 and 2012 ....

Just outside in the yard is the Grey Trees (micro)Brewery.

Truly cracking ales. Pub is tough to get to, but it's *very* ale friendly in general (see link).

Unfortunately, we found out this from the bar manager. Their twice a year beer festival (with music), that we were planning to find out about, seems to have been squashed for the time being because of a horrible fun hating neighbour in the village 

We had to head up the road to the truly excellent Red Lion in Penderyn to get over that news!

(That's an old article be warned, ignore Arfur's reference to 'this year's' beer festival there)


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2012)

haven't spotted that on City rd and can't think where it would be...
hope it is true and welcome any news
thanks


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 19, 2012)

Rhymney Export is lovely. Had some in Brecon Beacons.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 20, 2012)

Any Cardiff suggestions please (our annual 1st March expedition is b**ed by my having a meeting in central Cdf till 1300 , friends can make a start before me - this is not a session , but a lunchtime gathering ?) Last year went to Taffs Well which was excellent , but travel there would take too much time out as looking for a return on the train to London after 1600.

"The Goat Major" would suffice I suppose , - just happy to be the right side of the Severn !


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2012)

you could try the revamped City Arms not too far away
lots of choice now
http://www.thecityarmscardiff.com/our-range/resident-beers


----------



## teqniq (Feb 20, 2012)

I second ddraig's post. The City Arms has a great selection of beers.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent - thank you 

Sounds good.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 20, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> The Winchester, Merthyr Tydfil


 
Had a couple of (lovely) pints of the Rhymney Dark in there - the place itself would make you weep, as missed opportunities go - but fab beer. I heard that they had moved the brewing out of Dowlais.

Talking of Brains, I think the Lewis arms in Tongwynlais has been mentioned before, but was in there for a couple of hours before going to the Scotland game, and they are keeping some cracking Brains in there now.

Brains Dark is my first love , but the IPA is really nice, good pint for a session - and tried a new one 'Bread of Heaven' whcih despite the terrible name is really nice too. All £2.50 a pint or less. Pubs a bit non-descript to be honest, but easy to get to off the A470 or a 20 minute walk from Coryton station, prolly similar from Taffs Well, reasonable food too...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> Excellent - thank you
> 
> Sounds good.


just by Westgate st too, so almost a straight line dash to the station


----------



## pepper78 (Feb 20, 2012)

ddraig said:


> haven't spotted that on City rd and can't think where it would be...
> hope it is true and welcome any news
> thanks


Would love to see a proper bar like this in Cardiff. I'm often down city road  and I don't recall seeing a new bar there. I've found this article from last year referring to a potential site on Albany rd. May take a look on the weekend and see if it's up and running. 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...-would-hark-back-to-the-1950s-91466-29750102/


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for that link pepper! And apols for not getting my info right  -- Albany Road, not City Road.

By pure chance, it could well have been Steve Evans, Rhymney Brewery MD, who we were chatting with on Sunday ...

This Cardiff Rhymney pub is an imminent plan rather than a present reality then, but a very promising one 

We're going to be in contact soon with him or with Rhymney anyway, to push the possibility of an outlet in Swansea too -- where a decent pub directly owned/managed by a quality brewery** is very badly needed.

**This would definitely *not* include Evans Evans -- Simon Buckley can whistle as far as I'm concerned  
And Tomos Watkins seem to be focussing predominantly on bottled ales/exports, several of the pubs that bear their name locally, don't even have cask versions of their rather bland beers 

Meanwhile, the Rhymney Brewery website is very interesting about local drinking history in the Merthyr and Dowlais areas and roundabouts!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2012)

Whenever I visit places like Bristol, Cambridge, Brum, Manc, York, anywhere else in Yorkshire, and even London!!! I could bloody weep at how restricted we are in choice for decent ales round here relatively speaking -- you really have to search for them .... 

I also hear secondhand that the real ale revolution in Scotland has progressed to a point whereby the choice of breweries, ales and pubs, at least in the towns, is undrecognisably good compared to a couple of decades ago. We have further to travel still in Wales I think.

In more positive news, last night we (local CAMRA we) had our first planning meeting for our 2012 beer festival here in Swansea (Bank Holiday weekend August, and my birthday weekend too).

Watch this space!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 21, 2012)

.... and not very long after posting the rather dejected post above, cheerier news! 

festivaldeb has just alerted me to a new plan of hers for us to grab a train some weekend soon to check the Commercial Inn, Risca (happily located v near a station!). This was once a Gwent CAMRA Pub of the Year ....

Among other beers, this place should imminently offer beers from the very new Newport-area microbrewery, Tiny Rebel, which have surely got to be tried ...

And further into the spring we still aim to cycle the Taff Trail from Cardiff to Pontypridd with a fair few excellent pubs en route (train back to Cardiff afterwards, obvs!  )

So Wales isn't so bad for beer choice after all!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 28, 2012)

Last Thursday eve, our gang (Swansea CAMRA) hired a bus to visit this very new but ambitious micro, the Gower Brewing Company, which frustratingly doesn't seem to have much if any specific web or Facebook presence yet.

Their principal outlet so far is the Greyhound Inn in Oldwalls, North Gower, and the beers are also selling well at the Kings Head, Llangennith, not far away.

The main men at the Brewery are the managers of the above two pubs.

Beers are highly recommended. Watch this space for developments.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 29, 2012)

[quote="William of Walworth]And further into the spring we still aim to cycle the Taff Trail from Cardiff to Pontypridd with a fair few excellent pubs en route[/quote]

Names please!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 29, 2012)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> And further into the spring we still aim to cycle the Taff Trail from Cardiff to Pontypridd with a fair few excellent pubs en route


 
Names please!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2012)

Off the top of my head ... 

The Gwaelod Inn and Fagins' at/near Taffs Well are both excellent. In Pontypridd itself, Otley's The Bunch of Grapes (very near the river) is superb, and there's a Rhymney's The Patriot in Ponty town centre too.

There will almost certainly be more than these, on different parts of the route, but we need to do more research.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 1, 2012)

Cardiff meeting overan by an hour , so a swift 2 pints in the Pig near Sophia Gardens was it ....welcome though it was.   Decent place.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2012)

Mochyn Du!


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes - the Mochyn Du - nice place , my fortunate mates ate there and were well impressed. I just had a quick 2 pints and really enjoyed it - on the list for a future , more relaxed stay (having travelled 1300 miles around the UK this week by trian with some stupid long days -)

The daffodils in the park were superb - always good to go to Cardiff.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the atmosphere at the Mochyn Du a lot but I have to say that in our experience the beer hasn't always been 100% reliable in condition -- maybe we were just unlucky a couple of times though


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2012)

Plans going strong for the Swansea Bay Beer Festival for August Bank Hol weekend, we had another planning meeting last night. But more later on that.

Just to prove that this thread has no time for any Cardiff/Swansea 'rivalry' pettiness (  ) , here's an early little plug for the much sooner Great Welsh Beer Festival 2012

Thursday 7th to Saturday 9th June.

We'll be going on Thursday 7th (at least) -- not too packed then, and low risk of best beers running out ...


----------



## Infidel Castro (Apr 18, 2012)

Most recently I have drunk my way through the Cricketers' own, some Milkwood and Dark (both Brains of course) and some Timothy Taylor in Hay. Marvellous.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2012)

When you get the chance, I recommend you seek out and try the *excellent* beers from Brecon Brewing. This is a new, independent project by Buster Grant (very nice bloke and very committed to craft brewing). He was formerly head brewer with Breconshire Brewery (still extant for now, so don't confuse the two companies with each other). Brecon Brewing beers are often available in Spoons/the Potters Wheel in Swansea, not sure whether other Wetherspoons get them though.

I'm sure if you get to the Great Welsh Beer Festival in June (see above) you'll be able to find them there.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2012)

Our Swansea CAMRA gang have hired a 33 seater, and this coming Thursday we'll be off to be shown around the new and tiny Neath Ales brewery (confusingly located in Baglan, nearer Port Talbot  ).

And we have a day off the next day 

Their beers are grand too, but not too easy to find out of our area yet ... they will probably be found at Cardiff in June, and will *certainly* feature at the Swansea Bay Beer Fest in August. As will the Brecon Brewing ones and many other Welsh and not-Welsh delights -- we're just starting to get the list together at the moment.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2012)

Chapter Arts Centre in Cardiff has this Maibock malarkey starting on Thursday (10th May) and into the weekend.

We'll most likely be there for the earlier part of Thursday evening (starts 5pm).

(I'm on strike opn Thursday and will be able to get thee promptly!  )


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2012)

yeah that has been good before
on the beer front anyway, food for veggies is shit


----------



## Chemster (May 9, 2012)

The Ancient Briton
Its near to Craig-y-Nos Castle has a fantastic selection of Real Ales, of which I sampled about 10 different varieties while attending a wedding party last weekend. I think the Cribyn was my favourite:​ 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breconshire-Brewery-Cribyn-Beer-500ml/dp/B003R6JGP4

http://ancientbriton.co.uk/


----------



## William of Walworth (May 10, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah that has been good before
> on the beer front anyway, *food for veggies is shit*


 
 That wasn't our experience last time, a few months ago, but we'll find out again properly today for sure.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 10, 2012)

Chemster said:


> The Ancient Briton
> Its near to
> Craig-y-Nos Castle has a fantastic selection of Real Ales, of which I sampled about 10 different varieties while attending a wedding party last weekend. I think the Cribyn was my favourite:​
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breconshire-Brewery-Cribyn-Beer-500ml/dp/B003R6JGP4
> ...


 
Quite right, the Ancient kicks proper arse, it's Regional Pub of the Year again this year for a very good reason! Pain to get to mind, but not impossible by bus (except on Sundays) -- you have to get the Brecon bus (1 or 2 a day only?) from Swansea and keep on eye on not getting back too late -- I think you have to change at Ystradgynlais in the early evening 

Look out though for their planned beer/music mini-festival sometime in mid September, will post link here later on when I know more. They have even more beers then, and free bands, and they provide camping space (with new shower and toilet block). Weather in Wales can be better in September than earlier, some years!


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> That wasn't our experience last time, a few months ago, but we'll find out again properly today for sure.


 chapter food in general is ok to good for veggies but the stuff at the Maibock isn't afaicr


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2012)

As we found the other evening, you were right! 

We went to Falafel Cymru round the corner instead. After a few excellent beers at Maibock, that cafe's Vegetarian Lunchboxes (   ) filled the spot nicely, at fair prices too


----------



## bendeus (May 16, 2012)

Krautfest at Chapter was forgetfully memorable. I'd love to recount the Teutonic Ambrosiae I consumed, but there's nothing there. 

WoW (or anyone else for that matter) - have you come across anything from the Bare Naked Brewery in leafy Pontcanna? Wonderful backstreet enterprise run by a canny Aussie. He wants to expand but currently is at the limits of capacity. His Smoked Lager is really, _really_ something to experience!


----------



## teqniq (May 17, 2012)

Re Bare Naked Brewery: @benedus aha I was there earlier (King's road studios) in the day as a mate of mine has just rented a space to do music in. So we had a couple of pints of his splendid beer and very nice it was too, I think I've mentioned it on this thread before.

BUT... did you know he's been taken to court by Pepsi over trademark infringement? It's been going on for nigh on two years now. Essentially Pepsi produce a soft drink called 'Naked' (incidentally only to be found in Waitrose apparently). As a consequence they feel that 'Bare Naked Beers' infringes on their trademark. I suspect that they have an office full of lawyers trying to justify their existence - apparently they even have a barrister to represent them in this case, whereas he does not. I wished him luck earlier, and now.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2012)

yeah, had bottles from there years ago and been to a couple of the mini day festies in there but they've had to stop having amplified stuff iirc and now do the odd one in the printhaus off llandaff rd near chapter​


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2012)

bendeus said:


> Krautfest at Chapter was forgetfully memorable. I'd love to recount the Teutonic Ambrosiae I consumed, but there's nothing there.
> 
> *WoW (or anyone else for that matter) - have you come across anything from the Bare Naked Brewery in leafy Pontcanna? Wonderful backstreet enterprise run by a canny Aussie. He wants to expand but currently is at the limits of capacity. His Smoked Lager is really, really something to experience!*


 
Very much so, we're big fans of those beers. We've been to their Saturday open days in the brewery yard several times  -- sometimes they have free live music to go with the (paid-for!) beers ... I'd suggest looking out for their next event on their websitre, very convivial atmosphere especially when the sun shines ... as it surely will do again soon


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah, had bottles from there years ago and been to a couple of the mini day festies in there but they've had to stop having amplified stuff iirc and now do the odd one in the printhaus off llandaff rd near chapter​


 

Oh OK, missed this when I did the above post   ... is that right? No more bands?


----------



## bendeus (May 18, 2012)

teqniq said:


> BUT... did you know he's been taken to court by Pepsi over trademark infringement? It's been going on for nigh on two years now. Essentially Pepsi produce a soft drink called 'Naked' (incidentally only to be found in Waitrose apparently). As a consequence they feel that 'Bare Naked Beers' infringes on their trademark. I suspect that they have an office full of lawyers trying to justify their existence - apparently they even have a barrister to represent them in this case, whereas he does not. I wished him luck earlier, and now.


 
I didn't know, no. It's one of those pieces of news that just makes your shoulders slump that little bit more, but that comes as no surprise in a 'rapacious corporate lawyers threaten another small business over perceived copyright of a common word non-shocka!' kind of way.

Would the oxygen of publicity not help his case here - it seems such a clear case of lowlife, corporate bullying, and one that papers like the Western Fail would probably be interested in.


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2012)

bendeus said:


> ...Would the oxygen of publicity not help his case here - it seems such a clear case of lowlife, corporate bullying, and one that papers like the Western Fail would probably be interested in.


 
I guess it would, I first heard of it in a live interview on Radio Cardiff and that has to be at least a year ago, nothing since.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 27, 2012)

One of the older Welsh beers brewed under Brains's auspices now, Buckley's Best, is to cease being brewed, or so we hear from the landlord of the only (?) pub in Swansea to stock it regularly (The Queens Hotel). Buckleys has its old-boy following, and being from the old Crown Buckley brewery in Llanelli originally, there are definitely some older people around here who remember it fondly.

But it was selling pretty poorly overall, apparantly, and Brains are now knocking it on the head as a product -- after this month's final brew, currently being made, there will be no more of it.

Can't say we're devastated at all <he posted heartlessly!  >.

That's because we always saw the Buckleys as boringly taking up a pump in the Queens that could offer so many other beers. Which is exactly what's going to happen there soon  -- Gary intends to have not one but two pumps there with regularly rotating guest ales from independents -- he has complete control over what he buys and wants to favour some newer, quality breweries like Neath Ales and Gower Brewing Co., as well as examples from others further afield. This can only be good news in Swansea 

And the Queens' status as the only pub *anywhere* in the area that sells Theakstons Old Peculier will continue. We may have to start going there more often again, it's more or less our local after all ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 1, 2012)

Went here on Saturday (just gone, 30th June) on our CAMRA coach trip. Excellent pub-brewed beer

More to follow, but I need to crash.


----------



## trampie (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you go for the nettle beer or perhaps the beetroot beer ?, they do a nice stout as well.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 15, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> One of the older Welsh beers brewed under Brains's auspices now, Buckley's Best, is to cease being brewed, or so we hear from the landlord of the only (?) pub in Swansea to stock it regularly (The Queens Hotel). Buckleys has its old-boy following, and being from the old Crown Buckley brewery in Llanelli originally, there are definitely some older people around here who remember it fondly.
> 
> But it was selling pretty poorly overall, apparantly, and Brains are now knocking it on the head as a product -- after this month's final brew, currently being made, there will be no more of it.
> 
> ...


 
Not too sure Bukkers is going to be missed ....always thought that it was considered as the welsh equivalent of tetleys or watleys


----------



## trampie (Jul 19, 2012)

I will miss Buckley's and i'm sure it will be missed by some older drinkers, it even seemed to be an older persons drink 30 years ago, cheap and cheerful back then and an introduction to more high class beer for many.
Being a local brew and being a local and having acquired a taste for it, i would pick a pint of Buckleys Best over Theakstons OP any day.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2012)

Tankus said:


> Not too sure Bukkers is going to be missed ....always thought that it was considered as the welsh equivalent of tetleys or watleys


 
I never liked it myself, but some of the older Queens drinkers did  ...


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 24, 2012)

Flagons of Buckleys .... very old school .... RIP it is them


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 28, 2012)

Gower Brewing Company now have a website  --I posted about them on here a while ago ...

We went to the Greyhound Inn in Oldwalls today, where the brewery is housed.

Hard to get hold of, their beers, even in Swansea itself (although the Queens, mentioned above, does on occasion sell Gower ale now)

But they're utterly cracking beers if you manage to find 'em -- especially Gower Power and Gower Gold ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 14, 2012)

Replug time  

The (OK our!!) 2012 Swansea Bay Beer Festival opens *next Thursday* (23rd August)

Will try and get hold of the extensive and impressive beer list to link to here soon ...

Come along one, come along all!


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 14, 2012)

And it'll be my 50th on Saturday 25th!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2012)

William - any pubs in Mumbles doing decent ale? I'm supposed to be going there in September for a reunion last time I was there - decent ale was a rarity


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 15, 2012)

Still is, but not completely. Will get back to this next week, we're off to Beautiful Days  tomorrow ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2012)

bonkers story about concern over Antisocial Real Ale drinkers at the proposed Rhymney Brewery bar on Albany Rd in Roath

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...ver-city-s-first-real-ale-bar-91466-31631407/



there is a varisty pub and a scream pub or similar about 300-400 yds away across a junction ffs
it won't be anything like them


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Still is, but not completely. Will get back to this next week, we're off to Beautiful Days tomorrow ...


 I remember in the 80s drinking in Mumbles - my lager days - they sold Double Diamond in the Antelope  (is that still there?)


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 16, 2012)

ddraig said:


> proposed Rhymney Brewery bar on Albany Rd in Roath


 
Tidy!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah, will be good to have something different around here


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 17, 2012)

you wanna try living in Coryton, mun - every day is like Sunday!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Still is, but not completely. Will get back to this next week, we're off to Beautiful Days tomorrow ...


I need something during the day on Friday/Saturday 14/15 Sept - when the others are playing fucking golf  you and Festivaldeb about?


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 23, 2012)

It's my birthday today and each year my lovely inlaws get me a parcel of unusual beers from Wales (since they live there).
This year I've just opened the box and it's 3 bottles of 4 different beers from http://www.jacobibrewery.co.uk/
So far I've only tried the Beekeepers Delight and it was so nice I just want to doze off...Red Squirrel, Light Golden and Dark Roasted yet to come. 
Urban First World Problem: I've nowhere at the right temperature to keep them in summer. Fridge too cold, house, shed too warm. Any ideas? Today's I put in bucket of cold water 2 hours before - but that needs planning...


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy birthday man. Mine's tomorrow (Sat)!

Anything available in bottles from Otleys will go down well I find. If you can source bottled beers from Gower and Neath Breweries they too will taste lovely.

Not quite Welsh but ace : Wye Valley Butty Bach and/or HPA and/or their Dorothy Goodbody range, all available in bottles I think, are fabulous, albeit from Hereford!

Loads of others but in rush ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 24, 2012)

.... because our Swansea Bay Beer Festival is on *now!!!!!!*

Opened at 5 pm yesterday (Thursday 23rd)

And continues today and tomorrow (Friday 24th/Saturday 25th, noon to 11 pm both days).

Second biggest beer festival in Wales!! 

Today, busiest day, will offer the widest range of them, we have around 100 beers and 40ish ciders, but some beers weren't ready yesterday so there will be later ones brought on today and tomorrow to keep things varied.

Yesterday we had more visitors by 6 pm than we had at the same stage last year. Shelter from the rain down the Brangwyn!

Best beer choice in Swansea bar none, this is *by far* the best time to drink proper beer here than the usual fairly limited pub based options .... which are definitely there and available, but do take a bit of seeking out in this rather lager themed city


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 24, 2012)

Gotta dash to work!


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't think we're going to make it through to 11 pm today! A large number of beers now sold out 

Last night the Brangwyn reached capacity -- we had to operate a 1 in 1 out policy for about an hour.

We do have six or seven (?) beers that were due to go on stream today (not ready before) and we've ordered emergency supplies from Gower and Neath Breweries to arrive this morning. These last will be served 'bright' -- we have little choice on that one!

In other words we're victims of our own success. But there's enough beer left for a good time, provided people arrive nearer noon today than nearer 11 pm 

Status Quo are playing in Singleton Park tonight, some of those rock fans en route to the (shite lager only) 'festival' site will probably help clean us out as the Brangwyn is almost directly on their way ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh yes and we'll be dropping entrance prices today! 

The* 2013* Swansea Bay Beer Festival is happening in *SIX MONTH'S TIME*, *not* next August -- that's due to a big Brangwyn Hall refurbishment due to start in July 2013.

*NEW DATES* for 2013 -- *Thursday April 4th to Sunday April 6th 2013*, ie the weekend following Easter Monday in 2013.

I think we might order even more beer (see above!)


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 26, 2012)

marty21 said:


> William - any pubs in Mumbles doing decent ale? I'm supposed to be going there in September for a reunion last time I was there - decent ale was a rarity


 
Best by far is The Park, Park Street - hiden away up a back street hill.. Most of the others are indifferent to shite for beer to be honest.

Try instead (or as well) to persuade them to go to The Joiners in Bishopston, bus ride away and truly excellent for beer, it's where the Swansea Bay Brewing Company (very micro) beers are made and sold, with other guests constantly rotating. Food pretty good too, better than anywhere in Mumbles IMO.


----------



## triedandtested (Aug 26, 2012)

I have read this thread with interest and it's great that there is so much interest and passion for ale in Wales. However, as a resident of Cardiff for nearly 25 years, I have to sayt that it's one of the worst places for beer in the UK. In fact, although there are pockets of excellence throughout Wales, I don't think the country does beer or for that matter, pubs all that well. That's not to say that there aren't some great little boozers but there should be a hell of alot more. Why this is I don't know. Brains and it's stranglehold on Cardiff and alot of Welsh drinkingholes has alot to answer for. Finally they are starting to make 'craft' beers but for far too long Brains have been stuck around 20 years behind virtually any other brewer. They do play the Welsh card very well though so people think that  if you criticise Brains, you are criticising Wales. I travel the UK alot and I find more and better pubs in small market towns than I do in Wales' capital city. It's embarrassing to be honest. And don't even start to mention places like Manchester, Liverpool, Sheffield, Cambridge, Norwich, Bristol etc that knock cardiff into touch when it comes to great pubs. A test for me is when one of your friends is coming to stay and they ask to go to a couple of really great pubs. Great pubs. Not pubs that are quite good in Cardiff terms - but great pubs. I for one am scratching my head. I tend to drink in Chapter sadly as it's the nearest place to me when I can get a beer that's not bloody Brains. Would be interested in other peoples thoughts. To sum it up Brains pubs have all the charisma and charm of a Toby Grill - without the grill.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2012)

you may have a point!
we do need more of a range and it is weird that there isn't more in the city of Cardiff
Chapter is good but blydi pricey!
croeso


----------



## triedandtested (Aug 27, 2012)

Chapter is indeed bloody expensive. But it's really the only the place to go for guest ales unless you want to join the wino's in Wetherspoons on Cowbridge Road. It says alot about Cardiff that probably the best place for beer if you can put up with the rest of it is Wetherspoons.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 27, 2012)

triedandtested said:


> Chapter is indeed bloody expensive. But it's really the only the place to go for guest ales unless you want to join the wino's in Wetherspoons on Cowbridge Road. It says alot about Cardiff that probably the best place for beer if you can put up with the rest of it is Wetherspoons.


 
don't know how much truth there is in it, but I was once told by a colleague who had worked in the brewery industry, that Wetherspoons do real ale as a kind of credibility thing - there isn't a huge amount of money in it for them, they just look at it as making them seem like 'real' pubs.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 27, 2012)

Chapter is only expensive if you buy the continental beers. Their handpump beers are £3.20 a pint for guest ales which is well above Wetherspoons prices but maybe about or just above average for anywhere else and the house regular - Ringwood bitter is £2.60. My favourite local The Butchers in Llandaff is not a Brains pub and has 4 handpump beers - Hancocks HB, Doombar, Wye Valley IPA and Bass the most expensive being the last at £3.20 a pint. Oddly enough The City arms in the middle of town is a Brains pub but doesn't sell any Brains beer and in fact has, or at least did the last time I went in there a nice selection of handpump beers and ciders.


----------



## triedandtested (Aug 27, 2012)

Actually that's true with regard to the guest ales althought I still think that's expensive for a place that is supposed to be a 'community venue'. I do like Weisse beer too and you're paying roughly 4.50 for a bottle there. Extortionate. Went to The City arms the other day for the first time in years. They do indeed have guest ales - tried Golden Duck and an Oakham beer (the name escapes me). BTW for those not familiar with Oakham.....oh my....it's bloody fantastic.  Another beacon of light in an otherwise dark area is The Windsor in Penarth. But the mere fact that we struggle to think of perhaps more than five hardly any of which are in Cardiff itself, says alot.


----------



## poisondwarf (Aug 27, 2012)

triedandtested said:


> Actually that's true with regard to the guest ales althought I still think that's expensive for a place that is supposed to be a 'community venue'. I do like Weisse beer too and you're paying roughly 4.50 for a bottle there. Extortionate. Went to The City arms the other day for the first time in years. They do indeed have guest ales - tried Golden Duck and an Oakham beer (the name escapes me). BTW for those not familiar with Oakham.....oh my....it's bloody fantastic. Another beacon of light in an otherwise dark area is The Windsor in Penarth. But the mere fact that we struggle to think of perhaps more than five hardly any of which are in Cardiff itself, says alot.


 


What does it say tho exactly? That Cardiff peeps don't like beer? Is it really worth having loads of different beers in a pub, just for a couple of pints to be sold every day? Personally, I don't know anyone who drinks beer and surely it's supply and demand? Would more people drink beer if there were more available? I wouldn't, but then I am a woman and I do think it tends to be men who drink beer, tho I know that is a generalisation.


----------



## triedandtested (Aug 28, 2012)

Well people do drink beer in Cardiff - Brains beer. It's just that there's very little choice apart from that. Brains has a virtually monopoly on pubs as there are very few free houses in Cardiff. Where there is other beer to choose from say Chapter or Pen and Wig or City Arms, these pubs do very well.  If I was Brains though i would sell my own beer rather than buy other beer in and sell it as the profit margins are much, much higher. 
So, no I don't think it's simply a case of supply and demand. And also, good beer and good food, if it's not forthcoming from pubs and restaurants can be bought from supermarkets or made at home. There is a market out there, it's just untapped. Loads of other cities and towns are blessed with good places to eat and drink, and i dont think it's a case of Cardiff people having no taste, just no choice.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2012)

Brains was available in Swansea when I lived there in the 80s, The Adam and Eve - I'm going to see if that pub is still there - don't remember seeing it when I was down there a few years ago  There was also a Brains pub in Bath! but it's closed down now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 29, 2012)

Adam and Eve closed at least for now! Brains are trying to find a new landlord/manager ....

As Brains in Swansea go, The Vivian Arms in Sketty is far better.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 29, 2012)

Good stuff from t and t above. Welcome!

Will be back to this thread when I have more time ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 2, 2012)

Heard good reports of this one .....

*otley arms, treforest* (bang next to the station) :
oct-o-bar fest 2011
tue 25th - sat 29th october 2011

More details when I can find them! But a postcard I picked up months ago mentioned, bands, lots of different beers (not just Otley) and so forth.

We're very likely to be heading there on the Thursday evening (27th) as we have the day off afterwards, to head to the B'ham beer fest!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 2, 2012)

This too will be happening, and sooner! (late September). Sadly we can only make the Thursday evening, before it properly kicks off :

http://www.carmarthencamra.co.uk/carmarthen-beer-festival

‘West is Best’ - Carmarthen Beer Festival Thurs 27thto Sat 29th September 2012. 
St Peters Civic Hall, Nott Square, Carmarthen (Thurs 5pm to 11pm, 
Fri & Sat 12 noon to 11pm) 5 minutes walk from Carmarthen train station.


40+ real ales approx, country wines, cider and perry. 

Thu preview eve with limited ales and no live music. 

Fri & Sat evenings live music. £4 entry fee entitles you to a commemorative glass and programme. CAMRA members free. Basic food available or bring your own. Beer Tokens on sale within. Contact Richard Evans on 01267 236433 or Barry Clarey on 01267 234885


----------



## JKaranka (Sep 5, 2012)

William, indeed the Otley Arms is great. It's just a normal local pub with good prices... but with a great beer selection! Usually they have a few Otleys on pump (three I think) and a couple of guests on pump as well (two or three), plus more Otleys and others in bottle (O8 was, I think, £3.20 a pint!). I've done a few schoolday evenings with mates there...

But, if you really want to relish in beer heaven drop by the Bunch of Grapes (also an Otley), which is not as accessible as the Arms (bummer), but they do have good ales in casks and kegs. They always seem to have lots of American breweries (always one pump of some type of Sierra Nevada like Bigfoot) when I've been.

Today I've been to the new Rhymney Brewery pub in Albany Road. Quite disappointed. Four Rhymney's on pump, but no guests on sight, plus the ales were all on the safe-ish side (bitter, bevan, export...). Place looked like either a betting shop or a community centre. Still haven't lost hope for a couple of guest ales and some replacement for fluorescent lights to appear!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

oh tis open on Albany rd then! hope it shapes up and gets more beers like you say and will do a walkby and maybe go in soon
still not been to the Otley Arms


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Best by far is The Park, Park Street - hiden away up a back street hill.. Most of the others are indifferent to shite for beer to be honest.
> 
> Try instead (or as well) to persuade them to go to The Joiners in Bishopston, bus ride away and truly excellent for beer, it's where the Swansea Bay Brewing Company (very micro) beers are made and sold, with other guests constantly rotating. Food pretty good too, better than anywhere in Mumbles IMO.


cheers WoW, can't see them wanting to schlep to Bishopston tbh - I have a bit of free time so I might go up there myself whilst they are playing golf


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2012)

here is a bit more on the new Rhymney Brewey Bar on Albany Rd
http://www.roathcardiff.net/2012/09/03/andrew-buchan-new-real-ale-bar-opens-on-albany-road/


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2012)

Rhymney ales kick proper arse. Export and Dark are best.  I can see that place doing well with it offering a welcome alternative for the CF-area alelover -- bit of a change from the ubiquitous Brains (and yet more Brains and then even more Brains  )

Will check it out ourselves on a  future visit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey thanks for that report JKaranka -- we were going to head to Pontypridd today (Sun), from Cardiff along the Taff Valley trail on our bikes. But then the weather prospects declined ....

I do know the Bunch of Grapes, loved it, it's the Otley Arms that will be new to me ... but festivaldeb has never made either pub so I'm sure we'll be back in the area .... certainly for Oct-o-bar (see above) and maybe another time as well ....


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 11, 2012)

ddraig said:


> here is a bit more on the new Rhymney Brewey Bar on Albany Rd
> http://www.roathcardiff.net/2012/09/03/andrew-buchan-new-real-ale-bar-opens-on-albany-road/


the people putting the signs in the windows were obviously paid in beer! got a friend in that area reporting back to me on this place, before i deign to leave pontcann for scruffy old roath!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 11, 2012)

triedandtested said:


> Chapter is indeed bloody expensive. But it's really the only the place to go for guest ales unless you want to join the wino's in Wetherspoons on Cowbridge Road. It says alot about Cardiff that probably the best place for beer if you can put up with the rest of it is Wetherspoons.


the conway did some guest ales a while back, with a handy list of what was it the cellar waiting to come up! Ill pop there tomorrow to see how they are doing on that front.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2012)

*Microbreweries 'the way forward' after 11 open in year*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19583116

with a handy list


> *New breweries in Wales over 12 months*
> 
> 
> *Gower Brewery Co Ltd* Greyhound Inn Oldwalls
> ...


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 13, 2012)

JKaranka said:


> Today I've been to the new Rhymney Brewery pub in Albany Road. Quite disappointed. Four Rhymney's on pump, but no guests on sight, plus the ales were all on the safe-ish side (bitter, bevan, export...). Place looked like either a betting shop or a community centre.


 
i only noticed it yesterday and thought it was a very odd choice of location. it used to be a video shop and doesn't look like they've changed much


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 14, 2012)

I was at the pelican near ogmore on sea on wednesday. a few wye valley beers and doom bar which i had, a bit ordinary but not brains at least


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Back from Swansea, went to that Park Inn? a couple of times - quite liked it - 3 or 4 ales on, nice atmosphere. Mumbles is pretty lifeless though - when I lived there in the 80s there were maybe 15 pubs/bars along the 'Mumbles mile' plus 3 or 4 clubs - it was a student mecca - now just a handful of pubs, a few wine-bar sort of places, no clubs - I heard somewhere that students don't really live there anymore - which probably caused the pubs to close - or was it the pub closing that led to the students moving into town?


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 18, 2012)

We were in Tenby last week on holiday - our favourite pub by a long shot was the Hope and Anchor on St Julians St near the harbour - two or three 'resident' beers which were your standard Brains and Doombar but a really good selection of around six guest ales, my favourite of which was Springhead's Maid Marian. They also do lovely grub and there's a good mix of locals and tourists. I recommend.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 24, 2012)

So anyone been in the Rhymney place on Albany Road?  i'm thinking I might have to combine this thread and the chippy thread, have couple of pints in there, and then partake of fish n chips in the Albany fish bar... couple of pints of dark, and a bag of chips - how tidy is that?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2012)

didn't look too inviting on Sat afternoon and a bit like a betting shop

good idea you got tho as they are almost opposite each other!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 25, 2012)

old men drinking real ale shock, ddraig?!

I just hope the don't do what they did in the Winchester in merthyr, serving great beer in the most cheaply fitted out pub ever, was like an olde worlde portakabin.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 25, 2012)

ddraig said:


> didn't look too inviting on Sat afternoon and a bit like a betting shop
> 
> good idea you got tho as they are almost opposite each other!


 

Popped in there a couple of days ago and all I could think off was the bookies. can't see myself becoming a regular


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2012)

e2a to gav
i will be going in there to try it out and support them! so ner
knocking on myself, nearly target audience 

yo nogo! ya ok?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 26, 2012)

ddraig said:
			
		

> *New breweries in Wales over 12 months*
> 
> 
> *Gower Brewery Co Ltd* Greyhound Inn Oldwalls
> ...




Most of those we've tried over the months, the rest will have to remain a "tickers' challenge"  for now


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 26, 2012)

And if you can hunt Pixie Spring Brewery (Facebook link) down, then give their ales  a go. Fabulous


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 26, 2012)

Carmarthen Beer Festival 2012 starts tomorrow, for those able to head West ...

We can only make the Thurs evening sadly (27th Sept), but we're leaving work no later than 4 pm tomorrow to get there


----------



## ddraig (Oct 1, 2012)

sooo
just got back from the Andrew Buchan! tidy 
1 other bloke and a group of 4/5 Indian students in there 7.30ish
nice and cosy as they have a fire
i had 2 pints of Rumney Export 5% very nice
it is like a betting shop with the lights, semi mirrored ceiling  and 2 gamblers
also furniture and lack of stuff over the walls adds to it

there were 2 framed Cardiff City shirts, one red and one BLUE! both with signatures on wishing luck for the new bar.

for some weird reason i didn't go directly across to AFB but came home and got to knock together a stir fry now!


----------



## nogojones (Oct 2, 2012)

ddraig said:


> e2a to gav
> i will be going in there to try it out and support them! so ner
> knocking on myself, nearly target audience
> 
> yo nogo! ya ok?


 
Been better, but its a long story


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 3, 2012)

Our friends/neighbours in Neath/Port Talbot branch of CAMRA helped us get the last 2 seats on their minicoach to The Star Inn, Talybont on Usk, next Friday (12th October). Would be an utter killer (or would it?  ) to get to otherwise (6 miles from Brecon, 14 from Abergavenny).

The Star is having a beer festival that weekend. The place has won many CAMRA awards it seems ....We're hugely looking forward to trying somewhere completely new to us. On my very first official non working Friday after going onto a reduced-hours contract, too ...  


Anyone else been?


----------



## trampie (Oct 4, 2012)

You still haven't been there WoW, 18 months after i [a local beer drinker] advised you on this thread.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2012)

not bloody easy to get to now is it! to be fair like


----------



## trampie (Oct 4, 2012)

ddraig said:


> not bloody easy to get to now is it! to be fair like


None of the best ones are, Red Lion Penderyn, Ancient Briton in Pen-y-Cae, its a beer drinkers duty to seek out the best, to take 18 months after been told is terrible performance, WoW has a lot to learn.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been to the other two (Red Lion and even more, the Ancient Briton) a good few times. But as ddraig points out, the Star is considerably more of a mission.

Can't wait til Friday now though!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2012)

Ths Star was *AMAZING* last Friday!  

For last wekend's beer festival, the place had a huge marquee in he back garden with about 15 to 20 barrels in that, and maybe 7 or so handpumps in the pub itself.

Paradise! 

So going back next year .... 

ETA : apparantly the pub has use of a canalside campsite 2 mins walk from the pub. Prospect of much summertime joy therefore!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2012)

Early talk locally of one of our infrequently-seen CAMRA mates setting up a new ultramicro in Mumbles. Apparantly, he has gone into partnership with some people (?) who are about to take over a long closed pub that was once one of the landmarks in the used-to-be famous Mumbles Mile in days gone by.

Watch this space, but it may take time. We'll see!


----------



## teqniq (Nov 2, 2012)

Earlier in the thread I mentioned Bare Naked Beers and the ridiculous case of trademark infringment bought against the proprietor by Pepsi. Unfortunately he lost the case.

Tiny Welsh brewer loses battle over beer name with drinks giant Pepsi

scum


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2012)

teqniq said:


> Earlier in the thread I mentioned Bare Naked Beers and the ridiculous case of trademark infringment bought against the proprietor by Pepsi. Unfortunately he lost the case.
> 
> Tiny Welsh brewer loses battle over beer name with drinks giant Pepsi
> 
> scum


 
Cos we are all confusing the two arent we?! ffs


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2012)

teqniq said:


> Earlier in the thread I mentioned Bare Naked Beers and the ridiculous case of trademark infringment bought against the proprietor by Pepsi. Unfortunately he lost the case.
> 
> Tiny Welsh brewer loses battle over beer name with drinks giant Pepsi
> 
> scum


 
I was aware of this case, but I've only just picked up on this disgraceful outcome. Outrageous


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2012)

If you ever need to have a pint in Aberdare, suggest going to Rhymney's Prince of Wales in the town centre, rather than the The Boot


----------



## teqniq (Nov 4, 2012)

omg


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Early talk locally of one of our infrequently-seen CAMRA mates setting up a new ultramicro in Mumbles. Apparantly, he has gone into partnership with some people (?) who are about to take over a long closed pub that was once one of the landmarks in the used-to-be famous Mumbles Mile in days gone by.
> 
> Watch this space, but it may take time. We'll see!


 
This looks like getting delayed. the microbrewer's wife happens to be a colleague of festivaldeb's, and she told her the other day that we're now looking like at some point between New Year and Easter (?) for brews to start flowing 

The pub itself will probably open earlier than that, we're keeping an ear out, but when we were walking from Mumbles on Sunday there seemed no signs of builders being in. The 'For Sale' sign had been taken down though.

The fact that the buyers have bought the place outright (or so we've been informed), meaning there'll no longer be any Enterprise Inns type tentacles  wrapped round it, and that they're keen for our man to set up brewing in the building, is positive news all the same. Probably looking good for the place to be ale friendly generally.

Will keep this thread posted when I hear more.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 27, 2012)

Surpsising news! Just been told ... 

Pilot's reopening on Saturday (1st December) we've been invited along to the reopening. 4 real ales, possibly 5, and that's before the onsite micro gets going next year. We and other CAMRA sorts and locals will be along to the opening


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 16, 2012)

Llantrisant. Hard to get there, with few buses going right up the hill into the village (Talbot Green is better served).

But well worth the effort because of the superb Wheatsheaf, home of the Pixie Spring (micro)Brewery and its excellent beers .....


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 16, 2012)

PS, Googling 'Wheastsheaf, Llantrisant' seems to produce a well out of date website at the top of the seach results btw. It's certainly not the brewery tap for Newmans/Celt Experience beers any more, and has not been for a fair while.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.wenvoearms.co.uk/ has regular mini festivals. last week there were atleast 10 real ales.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 19, 2012)

We don't know of that one, could very well we worth a visit in the NY, at some point when we pick up on a new minifest there. Cheers


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 20, 2012)

Is Tomos Watkins available on draught anyplace? Been enjoying their cwrw gaeaf and cwrw braf recently, but by the bottle. Cwrw haf pretty nice too.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2012)

iirc was available in the mackintosh sports centre in roath
have had it somewhere else but can't remember atm


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 20, 2012)

Gavin Bl said:


> Is Tomos Watkins available on draught anyplace? Been enjoying their cwrw gaeaf and cwrw braf recently, but by the bottle. Cwrw haf pretty nice too.


Thomas Watkins -- my most local brewery (walking distance).

Their beers are actually quite hard to find on PROPER draught even in Swansea. The brewery concentrates on bottled exports, both to actual abroad  and even abroad to areas outside of the SA area 

In this city, the beers that you mention are sometimes available on electrofizz, and only sometimes on real draught. TW OSB (IMO the best of a mediocre bunch, so as you can tell I'm not much of a TW fan ... ) is the one most likely to be seen on actual draught round here.

So to conclude, can't help you much, sorry .... from which I proceed to better suggestions ... 

Look out for bottled Neath and bottled Gower from our area's two best micros. Or even look out for beers from either of those on real draught. These are certainly rare to find outside of our immediate area, and not all that easy within it. But those two brewers produce *genuinely impressive* quality ...... sorry TW, but yer products are _well_ bland in comparison.

In this CAMRA household's opinion anyways ...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 21, 2012)

ta guys


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 23, 2012)

If any of you get to Swansea and area over the next few weeks or months, do *please* check out the Pilot Inn up in Mumbles, right up along the seafront towards the pier, but well worth the trek.

The quality and choice of beer there, and its condition at all times, has been *amazing* since the place reopened at the start of December (after several months closed down) 

Today : Gower Sampsons Jack, with Gower Power (stronger) almost about to come on just before we had to leave, then also all these were on : Timothy Taylors Landlord, Sharps Doombar, and best of all as an Xmas special guest, Thornbridge Jaipur IPA, and surpsisingly better than any of all those IMO, Bass!!!

I used to think Bass was mainstream and even a bit dull, it's floated around between different breweries 'under licence' in recent years, but it's now apparantly back to being brewed in Burton-on-Trent.

In the Pilot particularly, with a dedicated ale enthusasiast running this recently re-opened and very nice and welcoming pub, the Bass -- traditionally popular in Wales anyway -- kicked the arse of megaquality today!

And watch out for the new micro opening there within the pub in late March or early April.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 23, 2012)

They have Bass in my local, The Butcher's Arms in Llandaff. Always a nice pint.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 23, 2012)

yeah Bass is great, good from the can too. Keep a nice pint of it in the Imperial at the top of Merthyr high street.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm certain that Bass has improved greatly again in recent times. For a while a few years back, it was far from all that, IMO. But now, especially in well managed cellars, it's marvellous


----------



## niclas (Jan 22, 2013)

Welsh real ale festival from mid-day Friday 15 Feb to midnight Saturday 16 Feb at Saith Seren (Wrecsam's only cooperative pub) - so far got eight breweries on board plus cider from Llandegla. More on www.saithseren.org.uk


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2013)

Most of us Welsh Forum regulars live a long way south of there, but good luck with the event anyway. Will certainly visit that place if I ever find myself that far Gogleddwards


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 28, 2013)

In passing while looking for something else, I found this old page on the BrewWales blog -- pretty interesting history of the currently excellent Rhymney Brewery

The name has a lot of interesting history, some aspects of which the current (expanding) brewery have revived.

Would LOVE them to add to the excellent soundimg Andrew Buchan in Cardiff by expanding into Swansea and buy/open a new outlet here. We met one of Rhymney's directors (or at least senior managers) by chance a couple of years ago (in their pub in Aberdare). He was definitely interested in principle. Trouble is I neglected to take his card and I've forgotten his name .... we could suggest a suitable SA property or two but I suspect I've missed my moment.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2013)

the Andrew Buchan is on twitter!
@*4RealAles*

also a blog from the excellent landlord John 
http://ilearn.cc/john_research/wordpress/
ws funny in there just now with whole place rooting for Ffrainc and not clapping the engurlund win 

and they have a Red Poets event on Dydd Gwyl Dewi
http://www.redpoets.org/events.html


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 23, 2013)

mmm - Rhymney dark on draught...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2013)

gis a shout and i'll meet ya there mate


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 24, 2013)

cheer byti, might take you up on that


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

Beer and Cider lists for the Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Festival, 2013, now released 

Cracking lists if I may say so ... and never released so early either.

That's to do with our fest being unavoidably moved back from its usual August Bank Holiday w/e dates, to the *weekend after Easter -- Thursday 4th to Saturday 6th April 2013.*

(Most likely a oneoff this -- we're near certain to be reverting to August again in 2014).

Oh yes, and we've managed to attract one of Cardiff's finest to play for us on the Thursday evening -- Cakehole Presley


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

More immediately, they're holding a Cornish Beer Festival, Tuesday 5th to Saturday 9th March, in the Chapter Arts Centre 

We're coming along late afternoon this coming Friday


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Early talk locally of one of our infrequently-seen CAMRA mates setting up a new ultramicro in Mumbles. Apparantly, he has gone into partnership with some people (?) who are about to take over a long closed pub that was once one of the landmarks in the used-to-be famous Mumbles Mile in days gone by.
> 
> Watch this space, but it may take time. We'll see!


Which landmark Mumbles Mile pub?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 4, 2013)

It's the Pilot, now been fully open for a while, and with outstanding beer choices, consistently.

As for the micro, plans seemed to be progressing nicely the last time I heard, but we're unsure how long Rob will take to get everything set up.

Watch this space though!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> It's the Pilot, now been fully open for a while, and with outstanding beer choices, consistently.
> 
> As for the micro, plans seemed to be progressing nicely the last time I heard, but we're unsure how long Rob will take to get everything set up.
> 
> Watch this space though!


cheers,will check that out next time I get down there


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 6, 2013)

Good man, let me know when you're heading down ... 

Just a little prompt for ya, and an advertising-bump! 



William of Walworth said:


> Beer and Cider lists for the Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Festival, 2013, now released
> 
> Cracking lists if I may say so ... and never released so early either.
> 
> ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 10, 2013)

We went to the Pilot again today (walked it too -- almost five mostly seafront miles from our bit of Swansea to Mumbles)

Beers were cracking especially the Gower Brewery choices 

Landlord told us that the brewery equipment for the incipient micro in the Pilot is due to be delivered early this coming week. Rob (the brewer) wasn't around today, but apparantly, landlord said, he hopes to have new beers on tap by 'early April'. Even a suggestion that we might have sample cask available for our beer festival (see above).

I'm still slightly sceptical that it will happen quite as promptly as that, but all looking positive generally  

Oh yes ... several weeks ago, The Pilot won Swansea CAMRA pub of the year 2013, on a landslide .... and that was well before the new microbrewery happens ...

Neath/Port Talbot branch POTY was, as ever, the excellent Ancient Briton.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2013)

Update on the new Mumbles micro in the Pilot -- equipment being installed THIS WEEK so there'll definitely be more on that soon


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Beer and Cider lists for the Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Festival, 2013, now released
> 
> Cracking lists if I may say so ... and never released so early either.
> 
> ...


 
Cakehole Presley has now cancelled I'm afraid. Shame because they're an exellent band but I hear of some troubles ... 

We've replaced them with a genuinely superb band from Neath/Swansea -- the Brothel Creepers. Cracking Rock n Roll (Chuck Berry and suchlike) they got *everyone* going at the beerfest here last year 

We're well lucky they were available at such short notice. Only two weeks now until our first day!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2013)

In the 80s the Pilot was the last pub on the Mumbles Mile, it was always messy in there on a Saturday night  now the students seem to have left Mumbles, I'm guessing it is alright in there now - especially with ale on tap.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 21, 2013)

The customer age profile these days is erm .... older than student! 

Nice 'n respectable too. That'll be the ale helping


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2013)

Do drinkers of real ales in wales ever go off the rails or tell tall tales?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh no. Never happens at all!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 24, 2013)

not liking Fire Island, not at all! 
looks like some cross between a half arsed CAI copy and stripped back noveau american diner
should have gone with an ironic 'hipster' pipe smokin old school workingmans club vibe in line with the history of the place
http://www.pbase.com/maciekda/glamorgan_staff_club
http://www.pbase.com/maciekda/image/81788139


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2013)

still not liking Fire Island

Cardiff's own beer on the go
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...hop-to-it-for-a-people-s-pint-91466-33051299/


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 25, 2013)

That looks cool, be interesting to see which brewery brings that beer out, we'll keep an eye.

Definitely finding that Fire Island is getting very mixed reactions, can see why as well.

We were lucky enough to pick up their loyalty-discount cards though, that take £1= off the pint on each visit, however rarely you go. So that sweetens the iffy decor pill -- and the beer choice is good after all.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2013)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Beer and Cider lists for the Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Festival, 2013, now released


 
Festival opens 5 pm *tomorrow* (Thursday 4th April) and continues until Saturday.

We were very busy sitting up Monday and especially yesterday, when all the beer and cider were delivered. Use the link above to check the lists -- they choice is better and more varied this year (IMO) than ever before  
(Not quite so much to do today -- I don't need to go down until a bit later).

Wales's second biggest beer festival! And a rare chance in Swansea to sample a *properly* quality choice of beer


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

what Ciders Cymraeg have you got and any gluten free beer?
good luck


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 10, 2013)

Ahh sorry man. We were so supremely busy all last week, before, during (especially!) and for takedown after, that I was hardly at home at all, and almost never on here.

Then, when I was (on Monday), it was all about Thatchdeath, so I've only just seen your post 

For a historical view of the ciders we had, and so many sold out very quickly!!, see this list

Damned good mix of Welsh and nonWelsh scrumps there I'd say


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 14, 2013)

Should report as well that this year's Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Fest was the most successful since it was moved to the Brangwyn Hall back in 2007.

All but a tiny amount of beer/cider sold out, numbers attending were *very* healthy on all three days.


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2013)

top 20 Wales pubs from poll on Walesonline
sure there'll be some arguments!



> *1.* The Coach (Bridgend)
> *2.* The Bush (St Hilary, Glamorgan)
> *3.* Y Mochyn Du (Cardiff)
> *4.* The Conway (Pontcanna, Cardiff)
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/20-best-pubs-wales-2013-4008538


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 3, 2013)

In order of merit terms, the Ancient (no 20) surely deserves to be higher up than that

But there's loads on that list I've not made it to, tbf.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 3, 2013)

Great Welsh Beer Festival 2013 starts in Cardiff this very Thursday (6th June). Can't make it there on the first day (funeral  ) but we'll be up daytime Friday and probably Saturday too


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

Thursday!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

6 new brains beers!
http://beerbrewer.blogspot.co.uk/20...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 3, 2013)

Heading down to the Great Welsh at any point?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2013)

hope so, think stuff planned at some point elsewhere so 
totally missed it was this Thurs 

just noticed i've actually got a folded up flyer for it on my desk in front of me  blydi el!


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 3, 2013)

We went to Gwaelod Y Garth yesterday for a fantastic lunch at the Gwaelod Inn. They've also got their own micro brewery, my other half said their Zig Zag was pretty good. 

We might get down briefly at the weekend, on holiday the following week so not really got the time or funds to do it properly :-(


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2013)

if all else fails, try wales


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 6, 2013)

Now looks like we'll be catching the 11:28 from Swansea tomorrow morning (Friday 7th) to head to the Great Welsh BF. There from around 12:30 onwards, then!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 8, 2013)

Tiny Rebel swept the board in the best beers of the festival awards on Friday. Gold, silver and bronze! 

I wondered 'stitch up?'. But OK I was pissed. Theirs are great beers, but surely others there could have competed more ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2013)

One thing that struck me this time at the GWBF, was that there was a far higher proportion of Welsh beers (and ciders) than in previous years. A lot of them are excellent so no real complaints, but at Swansea we tend to balance a mix of Welsh and non Welsh beers, giving people opportunities to taste things they'll rarely see in Swansea/South Wales. I prefer our approach, but I can see the other argument too , after all some of those new Weslsh brewers are very micro, needing the exposure/encouragement, and themselves producing very hard to find stuff themselves.

So in other words I have mixed feelings ... 

Saturday was so warm and nice that we didn't go back to the Fest despite our intention to. We went to Taffs Well to the Gwaelod-Y-Garth instead to take advantage of the sunshine and views up there. We also walked down to Fagins 

Tomorrow eve (Tuesday) we're on a coach to the Otley Brewery 

Friday to Sunday we'll be at the Gower Folk Festival, now held back in its original home, the Greyhound Inn in Oldwalls (home for the last few months of the excellent Gower Brewery, guess why we decided to go this year  ). Weather looking distinctly dodgy for this w/e  , but we'll take the hit at a small festival in return for a drier Glastonbury ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 13, 2013)

Otley Brewery coach got cancelled (transport company let us down!  ) and conditions on the Gower for Friday and Sunday (Saturday slightly better probably) look 'fresh and lively' to say the least 

</needs pint  >


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2013)

ddraig said:


> top 20 Wales pubs from poll on Walesonline
> sure there'll be some arguments!
> 
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/20-best-pubs-wales-2013-4008538


sad that there are no Swansea pubs in that list - they need to up their game


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 14, 2013)

draig said:
			
		

> top 20 Wales pubs from poll on Walesonline
> sure there'll be some arguments!
> 
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/20-best-pubs-wales-2013-4008538​


 



			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> sad that there are no Swansea pubs in that list - they need to up their game


 
The Pilot, Mumbles, can and should be added (newly turned into a very good real ale pub, and now with its own very micro Mumbles Breewery).

Otherwise there are no Swansea decent candidates good enough. Queens Hotel is sometimes excellent, its the only pub anywhere in Swansea selling Theakstons Old Peculier, and it always has that on the bar, but its other guests can be dull, it depends when you visit.

The Railway in Upper Killay, once and still potentially superb but not currently, needs new owners/management IMO. The Village Inn, in Killay (itself) is very pleasant, and usually but not always has 1 or 2 decent choices. No Sign Wine Bar in Wine St has a great cellar/cellarman and consistently keeps its beer well but needs to up its game towards less standard choices.

Other than those, we're reduced to relying on the two Wetherspoons places for interesting ale choices.

I still have hopes that either Neath or Gower breweries, or possibly Rhymney, might buy a central Swansea pub though, that's the real desert in which a revival is needed. There's plenty of run down or closed SA1 shitholes that could be turned around and made a good business of. We're going to ask Mr Gower up at the Greyhound tomorrow if we catch him!

Apparantly 'Brew Wales' blogger 'Arfur' Daley (organiser of the Great Welsh and someone we know well) was asked by deb last week in Cardiff to talk to Brains (he knows most of their people) about sorting out the Adam and Eve near the station, one of Swansea's few Brains places. If it could start to sell 1 or 2 of the new micro choices from Brains, we'd visit and hold CAMRA meetings there on occasion ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2013)

looks like something on in the Lansdowne Canton side from tomorrow


> *The Lansdowne* ‏@Thelansdownepub
> 23h​Here it is!!! The full list of beer out in the garden! Great welsh selection too! #realalepic.twitter.com/czR9TnKUvJ


 
http://thelansdownecardiff.co.uk/beer-festival-on-212223-june/
decent music too!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks good, enjoy 

We'll be in Somerset from tomorrow  but I'm reminding myself to check the Lansdowne out some other time. I've head some very good reports


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 19, 2013)

Bout time we had a bump, since there's been no action on here since June 20! 

Blog on the Tiny Rebel site (scroll down to August 15) recently announced they've bought Fire Island (the management company of them and some other Cardiff venues recently went bust).

Should be up and running again in September. Given the excellence of Tiny Rebel beers (they swept the board for prizes at the Great Welsh Beer Fest in June), this'll surely come as very welcome news for Cardiff based (and visiting  ) ale-appreciators ....

Just hope they drop the prices a bit ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 19, 2013)

They're also planning an open day/beer festival at the brewery bar (Newport) on Friday 30th and Saturday August 31st ...






Should include other beers as well as their own, we were told. We'll be there on the Saturday afternoon


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2013)

i tagged you on the Cardiff chitter chatter thread about that!


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 20, 2013)

Ah, missed that  .....

That Fire Island news is great news anyway ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 18, 2013)

Opening date now for the venue formerly known as Fire Island

Next Wednesday -- 25th September

We'll probably have to delay til October for ££ reasons, but we'll get there ASAP whatever!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2013)

GLC beer!
Goldie Looking Ale
http://tinyrebel.co.uk/blog/2013/09/20/goldie-lookin-ale/






> Most of you probably know that we recently brewed a collaboration beer called – Diverse Music Presents Goldie Lookin Ale. It’s a 4.5% American Pale Ale that we brewed with Newport’s finest, Goldie Lookin Chain (who have a new album Out Now!) and Diverse Music who are celebrating their 25 year anniversary of being the ports best record store. Most of our previous collaborations were done as a bit of fun but this time we thought it would be cool to link in with 2 awesome Newport success stories and make some beer!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 25, 2013)

We've decided we're going to check out the new place this coming Monday (30th) -- we have the day off and could get there no later than 4 pm


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2013)

now called the Urban Tap House which has an Urban IPA
not going to dare suggest an Urban meet there, no chance




loadsa cider too!


> After lots of talking around yours and our own ideas for the naming of our 1st Bar we have decided on calling this awesome and unique venue, Urban Tap House.
> 
> We’re obviously going to specialise in beer, and with the help of our new fellow beer geek Bar Manager Chris we are aiming high…and the Urban Tap House is going to boast a massive selection of no less than 100 different beers from around the world. We weren’t lying when we told you this was going to be Cardiff new hangout for beer junkies.
> 
> But as well as loving beer we do all like a cider now and then, so don’t be surprised to see around 30 different UK ciders knocking about in our fridges. A quality selection of Wine, Prosecco, Spirits and and occasional tea and coffee will also be on drinks menu.


http://tinyrebel.co.uk/blog/2013/09/18/urban-tap-house-opening-date/


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2013)

Yibble yib yib   

We will be there before 4 on Monday 30th ! It's in our definite plan.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 5, 2013)

A plan that was so 'definite'  it's now definitely been rescheduled for tomorrow! (Sunday 6th)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2013)

going tonight  before gig 
beat ya beat ya

also Andrew Bychan Bar 1 year anniversary today!


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2013)

I went in there yesterday. They had a dark pale ale @4% nice taste but dark pale ale? Seemed like a contradiction but I am informed that this is not unusual.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Oct 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> also Andrew Bychan Bar 1 year anniversary today!


 
 keep meaning to go in there for a pint of Dark...


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2013)

That's got to be the next on our Cardiff 'to go to' list, the Andrew B. Everything we hear rates it well highly 

We didn't stay as long as we'd have  liked in the Urban Tap House on Sunday, but the beer choices were beyond class 

 We're likely to be back on Sat 19th with (former Urban) paolo999 as part of  a mini beer tour of Cardiff. Hopefull we can take in the Andrew Buchan as well ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2013)

oooh get yooooo


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 9, 2013)

It's easy for you, you fackin _live_ in Cardiff ... 

Admittedly we are *badly* overdue a visit to the Andrew Buchan -- we heard how good it was AGES ago but shamefully we haven't got there yet ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2013)

Hilarious fail from a CertaIn West Wales 'Brewer' detailed here on Brew Wales

Relevant headline : Brewer critical of CAMRA beer festival before it opens!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 19, 2013)

bottle shop in Roath been open 2 years, interview with owner
http://www.roathcardiff.net/2013/10/19/dan-williams-and-the-bottle-shop-2-years-on/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2013)

you can check what beers are on tap at Urban Tap House before heading down!
http://www.urbantaphouse.co.uk/drinks/beers-on-tap/


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 9, 2014)

We'll be there again this coming Saturday (11th)!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 21, 2014)

Heading to Cardiff this Sunday. Any recommendations for a pub with good beer and cider for Sunday lunch?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2014)

are you wanting food too?
Urban Tap house up page has lots of ciders (and beers) and is not far from station
bit pricey mind, and food isn't sunday lunch style if that is what you are after


----------



## big eejit (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks. Normally I'd be looking for somewhere that was offering an alternative to traditional Sunday lunch. But we were in the Nova Scotia in Bristol on Sunday watching everyone gnash their roasts, but we'd already eaten. So long and short is now I want a Sunday roast! 

But Urban Taphouse sounds good so I'm sure we'll look in there too. 

In other news hope everyone has signed this to demand gov does something to protect our pubs from greedy pubcos :

http://www.pubscandal.org.uk


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2014)

am vegi so not the best person to advise on sunday lunch locations!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2014)

this can go in here and events people might be interested in!

Super Furry Animals beer, Fuzzy Beer
launched on 1 Feb by the Celt Experience Brewery
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/welsh-rock-icons-super-furry-6530196


> Produced in conjunction with the Celt Experience Brewery, members of the band will be stirring up a storm when their new beer – named Fuzzy (after their debut album Fuzzy Logic) is unveiled at a special event next month.
> 
> Those who love their beers can taste the new brew at the one-night only Fire Festival on Saturday, February 1. Billed as ‘a celebration of innovative craft beer, art and smokey food’, it will be held to celebrate the Celtic Experience’s new village development at its brewery on the Pontygwindy Estate in Caerphilly.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2014)

We looked at that one. Looks grand.

But we have other (1st day of 6 Nations based) stuff strongly planned locally for Sat 1 Feb, so sadly it'll be no wai for us to Caerphilly that dai ... 

===========================================================================

However : Mumbles pubs join forces for the Winter Walkabout beer festival

Started today, going on into the weekend 

Part time worker me  will be down in Mumbles in the afternoon tomorrow (Fri 24th) somewhere, some time ...

And I and festivaldeb will be back with a gang of us locally based ale fans on Saturday (25th) too


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2014)

Now on the cards that finally!!!! we *really will* get to the Andrew Buchan -- our Swansea CAMRA gang have a Cardiff trip planned for Sat March 22nd, and the AB is definitely on the schedule ... was reassured to find as well that March's Bristol Beer Fest**(to which we'll also be heading) is now happening the weekend before (not over the 22nd as I'd previously thought)

**That's a mini plug for the benefit of Cardiff based ale fans, Bristol is nearby and the beer choice (also cider choice) at that fest will be fantastic ... you have to get pretty organised to secure tickets though.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2014)

shall i inform the AB so they can get the red carpet out for you?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes please. Sarcy git  

(PS : Try the odd smiley. Looks less hostile  )


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2014)

ddraig said:


> am vegi so not the best person to advise on sunday lunch locations!



Had lunch in the Lansdowne. Was good but could've done with fewer annoying kids. Community pubs eh! 

Went to the Urban Taphouse in the evening. What a great pub. Lovely pints of Goldie Looking Ale and best onion rings ever. 

If Urban Taphouse was in Bristol it would be full of absolute wankers but just mix of normal non wankers. Great place.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2014)

Cool, not checked Lansdowne since changes


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2014)

Have spent the weekend in Derby, similarish in size to Swansea but unrecogniseable from it in terms of vast and superb beer choice.

It was the National Winter Ales Festival, excellent, but we had an almost better time all day Saturday and on Sunday afternoon too. we managed 18 different pubs over those two days, but it wasn't about the quantity but the quality -- strictly only a half per pub policy in almost all of them, and a fair bit of walking involved too, so oddly underpissed. Several micro breweries based in pubs, and loads of other places (Spoons included) featuring multiple choices from other independent and small local and other breweries. What looked like the best pub for gigs in Derby, the Flowerpot, is also highly ale friendly. Not a bad or even indifferent half in more than about 1 (and only for one of us) of this cornucopia of destination ale pubs, all beers in cracking condition.

Frustrating as hell to return to Swansea after  that. Try finding more than about four ale friendly and ale-choice friendly places within walking distance of the centre and you'd have to give up, and the outskirts (Mumbles aside) are mostly even worse  

The vast majority of people here seem to have been drowned in and the brains washed by shit corporate lager , not even genuine lager either, mostly.

Yet despite that depressing reality (or _apparant _reality), I still optimistically cling to the hope that if another genuinely independent and genuinely ale choice friendly place in Swansea opened, even half way comparable to the New Zealand or Brunswick in Derby for instance, they'd do a very brisk trade. There's a fair bit of frustrated demand here, as our Beer Festival getting crammed to the rafters and drained of almost all beer every year proves.

One of the main guys at the Gower Brewery has told festivaldeb that they've bought the Ship in Port Eynon (way out on the Gower) BUT also that they really are on the look out for a suitable property in Swansea. Bring it on, can't happen soon enough. 

And watch this space for another possible development we've recently become aware of.

Please quell the frustration and pissedoffness of us ale lovers, anyone with a bit of investment money (Swansea properties, including run down crap pubs, can be cheap!) and commitment to good ale!

Gaaarrrrgggghhhh!  <shakes post-Derby fist at sky!  >

[ETA links and tweaks]


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 12, 2014)

This may be of interest to ale-lovers in Cardiff and area. Apologies if it's already been mentioned in another thread ...

The Gravity Station, Barrack Lane

(Facebook link. Looks like the place has only just opened)

We'll get there ASAP to sample, but locals can get there even quicker ... )


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 22, 2014)

_Finally_ managing to get to the Andrew Buchan in Cardiff today, criminally long overdue  (following the anti-racism demo).

We'll try and make it to Gravity Station as well


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2014)

i'm going to warn John!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2014)

We were just there for a pint and no more in the end, great beer and atmosphere though


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 23, 2014)

Punch Taverns in major trouble non-shocker -- lots of pubs in Wales at risk of closure according to this article

You can only hope that some of the better ones can be bought out, and end up getting run independently and free from both tie and free from the exortionate hand of PubCos of this kind.

ETA though : some of the vultures described in that article tell against much likelihood of a positive outcome ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2014)

Somewhat belatedly, details of the Great Welsh Beer Festival 2014 have just been announced.
And their Facebook page.

At the Millennium Stadium!! -- ambitious no? 

It's Thurs 5th to Sat 7th June, and annoyingly I'm entirely out of Wales for all those days ... but some at least of our Swansea CAMRA lot will be getting there ...

Those that aren't put off by the STEEP! entrance charge  

Or by the almost exclusively Welsh beers/breweries list ... please don't get me wrong, some of those breweries are truly excellent, but we do things a bit differently at our fest in Swansea -- we showcase and welcome lots of the better Welsh beers BUT plenty of interesting hard-to-find-in-Wales imports too, a mix which we find beer lovers do appreciate.

Still different festivals, different strokes. Either approach will work no doubt.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyway off to Gloucester for the day tomorrow to sample their beer festival 

That's why we're in and fairly sober tonight


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> this can go in here and events people might be interested in!
> 
> Super Furry Animals beer, Fuzzy Beer
> launched on 1 Feb by the Celt Experience Brewery
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/welsh-rock-icons-super-furry-6530196


they are doing similar event again on Sat 17th this Sat
http://thegrillandbarrel.wordpress....ailable-for-craftbowl-at-the-celt-experience/
£13.50!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Somewhat belatedly, details of the Great Welsh Beer Festival 2014 have just been announced.
> And their Facebook page.
> 
> At the Millennium Stadium!! -- ambitious no?
> ...



A few of Swansea CAMRA went, they all had reservations about it. Will try and find out more ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 14, 2014)

Briefly the main drawbacks to the GWBF that my friends observed last week :

1. Plastic glasses
2. Overbearing security
3. Expensive
4. There were £5 tokens which you had to spend all of, no refunds even if you'd spent only less than half of it, apparantly (?) the bar prices didn't divide well into the token price either.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2014)

stupid place to have it


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2014)

We know a few of the Cardiff CAMRA lot too, and some of them were unhappy on several levels when we chatted with them shortly ahead of the fest.

They couldn't hold it in the CIA/Motorpoint Arena anymore, it had become ridiculously expensive to hire apparantly. But watch this space in the coming year about whether or not they go back to the Millennium Stadium -- I have strong suspicions from everything I've heard, that they won't.

Where's the alternative in Cardiff for such a big event though?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2014)

City Hall


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2014)

Fair few people have been saying that City Hall would be great -- has been held there on the past. But it seems that capacity is an issue there. Big queues waiting to get in etc. (apparantly)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2014)

hmm
the main room is big enough i reckon, 
not as big as cia but does it really need to be that big?
and there is a west entrance as well as the main one

otherwise the mercure holland has an impressive large room on ground floor with own entrance but prob a bit too far out of town


----------



## bendeus (Jun 16, 2014)

Pipes Brewery micro-beer festival on the 26th supported ably by my two lovelies at Hangfire Smokehouse. Suits you, sir!

http://www.pipesbeer.co.uk/microBEER.html

Anyone planning on heading over?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2014)

nah


----------



## bendeus (Jun 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> nah



Shame, they were relying on you being there.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2014)

i has reasons, onest


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> hmm
> the main room is big enough i reckon,
> not as big as cia but does it really need to be that big?
> and there is a west entrance as well as the main one
> ...




Good thinking but we're getting word, I think,  that they'll be sticking to the Millennium again next year 
(TBC, anyway).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Good thinking but we're getting word, I think,  that they'll be sticking to the Millennium again next year
> (TBC, anyway).


can you share some more of your tales of real ales in wales? maybe something about off-sales?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2014)

Well there'll be plenty of sampling at Swansea in August! Watch this space ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 12, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Well there'll be plenty of sampling at Swansea in August! Watch this space ....




Time for a plug!

The Swansea Bay Beer and Cider Festival opens at 5 pm next Thursday (21st August), lasting until 11 pm, Saturday 23rd.

Second biggest beer fest in Wales, and for breadth of choice a *definite* rival to Cardiff's IMO (yes I'm biased  but see posts above).

See the links on the page linked to above for beer list and cider list. Some pretty good music as well (festivaldeb and her CAMRA friend Diane booked the bands)

All *very* welcome to visit!


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2014)

We were so busy over the relevant weekend that I couldn't get online to post about it. It was the most successful Swansea Beer festival ever in terms of numbers and beer/cider sales, and (I'd also suggest), in terms of vibe and atmosphere too.

festivaldeb had her purse stolen from the building ahead of the festival opening (   ) but that was by far the worst negative -- and exceptional too. We'll be chatting with the Brangwyn's staff to overhaul security arrangements (for volunteers particularly), ahead of the next one.

When i say exceptional, I mean that there was essentially ZERO trouble during the festival itself.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2014)

Posted back this back in February ...



William of Walworth said:


> One of the main guys at the Gower Brewery has told festivaldeb that they've bought the Ship in Port Eynon (way out on the Gower) BUT also that they really are on the look out for a suitable property in Swansea. Bring it on, can't happen soon enough.



.. and I have a little update now :

I spoke to one of Gower bosses myself the Saturday just gone. As well as one or two other Gower pubs, we went to the Ship, which has been refurbished in great fashion. Excellent new showcase for their truly great beers. And bossman was there at the same time as we were ....

It seems that the Gower Brewery have expansion plans in the pipeline, they've been doing pretty well. Definitely on the cards is to open, before too long, a new plant with more capacity, near Penclawdd. _Possibly_ (even probably?) on the cards too, is to open a new pub in Swansea itself.

That's very much yet to be confirmed, and it won't happen before next year if it does, but blimey! Centrral Swansea doesn't half need a new place focussing on GOOD local beer, so *if* this suggested idea comes about, I'll be overjoyed ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 31, 2014)

Welsh CAMRA Pub Of The Year, 2014, was announced a little while back as the excellent Pilot in Mumbles

Visit thoroughly recommended for all Wales resident ale-lovers, and for anyone really.

We'll be there tomorrow afternon (Sat 1st) for the official award ceremony ...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Welsh CAMRA Pub Of The Year, 2014, was announced a little while back as the excellent Pilot in Mumbles
> 
> Visit thoroughly recommended for all Wales resident ale-lovers, and for anyone really.
> 
> We'll be there tomorrow afternon (Sat 1st) for the official award ceremony ...


 Great news - The Pilot is the last pub on the old Mumbles run?  - one of the few of the originals left - it probably suffered a bit in the 80s I think the run was 13 pubs then - so there were plenty of casualties when you got to the Pilot


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, that's it marty21 

It was closed for a while, up to about 3 years ago, but was comprehensively refurbished before reopening at the end of 2011. The landlord Richard, and our mate Rob Turner, started the Mumbles microbrewery there. Rob and Mumbles moved on to renting space and brewing plant from Thomas Watkins (  ) early in 2014, the Pilot's brewing rooom is tiny and Rob had Ambitions to distribute more widely and expand.

But Richard, Pilot landlord still, has carried on brewing his own beers at the Pilot, with an excellent range of Pilot Brewery beers -- I particularly recomemnd the Black Storm 

All in all the Pilot really deserves that award. Great views of the Bay, and cracking beer always.

Easy walk, as well, to the new and superb (albeit tiny) Mumbles Ale House (Facebook page).

All in all, Mumbles is our shining exception to the Swansea area being (mostly) poor for ale and pub choice.

No food at either of the above pubs, bar snacks only. None of that 'food getting in the way of drinking' nonsense 

But I'm getting introduced to the main man at the (also excellent) Gower Brewery soon, to find out what's new along the lines of new beers for them, and  hopefully new pub developments


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's (possible?) news for Cardiff -- O'Neills opposite the Prince of Wales Spoons is being refurbished atm, and will apparantly reopen as a Nicholsons (a 'brand' which is part of the same empire, but much, much more ale-friendly than O'Neills ever was).

Not sure where festivaldeb got that news .. maybe from our CAMRA Announce network, but I don't have access to that right now.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2014)

yes read about that recently
hope they will still let people use the upstairs for meetings


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2014)

proper shocked!  RIP Richard
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/popular-cardiff-barman-richard-horton-8056771


----------



## Supine (Nov 5, 2014)

Ah man, the Albany used to be my local. Loved match day boozing in there


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 22, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Here's (possible?) news for Cardiff -- O'Neills opposite the Prince of Wales Spoons is being refurbished atm, and will apparantly reopen as a Nicholsons (a 'brand' which is part of the same empire, but much, much more ale-friendly than O'Neills ever was).
> 
> Not sure where festivaldeb got that news .. maybe from our CAMRA Announce network, but I don't have access to that right now.



Wrong  O'Neills in the above news from months ago. I'd just _assumed_ they were refurbishing the O'Neills in which someone got murdered a few years back. Ahem.

In fact the new Nicholsons is *another* ex-O'Neills, more central/just off the main drag.

As I'm sure any Cardiff fule kno   ... this new place is not too bad at all, but there are several much better pubs in the centre.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 22, 2015)

And more importantly.

The Great Welsh Beer and Cider Festival 2015 organisers have made an Annoucement (on Facebook, at least).




			
				Not at the Millennium and not in early June either said:
			
		

> In response to enquiries as to whether or not the GWBCF is taking place this year, it has now been decided that it will not be happening in the Millennium Stadium in 2015.
> 
> CAMRA regrets the disappointment that this will cause to people. However the desired dates proved to be unavailable and we would not have had sufficient volunteers to organise this event on the alternative dates.
> 
> Meanwhile we are investigating the possibilities of a more modest festival later in the year.



(in the Autumn, it would seem).

Better not be  TOO close after the somewhat more ... erm ... *settled in arrangement *Swansea Bay Beer Festival has done its 2015 thang! Over the late August Bank Holiday w/e ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Wrong  O'Neills in the above news from months ago. I'd just _assumed_ they were refurbishing the O'Neills in which someone got murdered a few years back. Ahem.
> 
> In fact the new Nicholsons is *another* ex-O'Neills, more central/just off the main drag.
> 
> As I'm sure any Cardiff fule kno   ... this new place is not too bad at all, but there are several much better pubs in the centre.


not been in yet, may do soon


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 24, 2015)

Some superb news for ale choice in Cardiff.

This recently emerged in the blogspot by high-standard brewer Gazza Prescott.

He brews near Pontyclun, and as well as being a thoroughly class brewer, he's an excellent and friendly bloke. Utterly obsessed with loading his beers with bucket after bucket of strong and tasty hops.




			
				Hopcraft Brewery blog said:
			
		

> (Thursday 8th January 2015)
> 
> The Hopbunker
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2015)

More on hopbunker
http://thegrillandbarrel.com/2015/01/21/the-hopbunker-set-to-open/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

3 more mega bars to open in Cardiff incl Bierkeller

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/cardiff-gets-around-world-80-8578504


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

can you get carry-out pails of real ales in wales?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

dim syniad cariad!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> dim syniad cariad!


according to googletranslate that means 'no idea of love' so what i think it means is 'no idea mate'


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2015)

it means 'no idea love', love


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2015)

The One Show had a pub item tonight , filmed in The Pilot and then at a place I hadn't heard of, The Westbourne, which is self service   pumps on tables, order by Ipad


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2015)

marty21 said:


> The One Show had a pub item tonight , filmed in The Pilot and then at a place I hadn't heard of, The Westbourne, which is self service   pumps on tables, order by Ipad


after a few jars you might need a new ipad.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2015)

marty21 said:


> The One Show had a pub item tonight , filmed in The Pilot and then at a place I hadn't heard of, The Westbourne, which is self service   pumps on tables, order by Ipad




Bollocks, we missed this. When the landlord at The Pilot originally told us there'd been filming, a good while back, nothing was then known about the broadcast date. I suspect he or someone else will have kept a DVD of it though (I'm assuming it's not on iPlayer anymore).

The Westbourne is by no means a bad pub and sometimes has good ale choices (not consistently enough though, IMO). The pumps on tables thing there is well weird, looks very strange. For now, the pumps only apply to quite a small range of non-real-ale drinks, eg Strongbow I think, and a couple of the generic lagers, etc. Nor do all the tables have them, and the main bar still operates as normal -- if the programme gave the impression that ONLY self service was in operation there, that's wrong.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2015)

That Hopbunker project seems to have had a fair few delays. When we walked past the other day, there looked like there was a huge amount of work still to be done. The original promise of opening it up in time for the Six Nations seems stupidly overambitious now.

The Hopcraft blog has very little about it, and nothing recent. He seems to be focussing only on his beers atm.
I've just joined the Facebook group specifically about the new pub, but only time will tell how much I pick up from that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2015)

how go the sales of real ales in wales?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 8, 2015)

Achieving adequacy. May decline the next two weekends though -- we're off to Bristol both weekends!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Achieving adequacy. May decline the next two weekends though -- we're off to Bristol both weekends!


mind you don't go off the rails drinking real ales from pails over the river from wales


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2015)

An imminent new addition to the (tiny) local brewing scene here in Swansea

Boss Brewery will be up and running very soon

Their Facebook

We've met them -- the two of them are young, highly enthusiastic, very keen.

Looking forward to actually tasting their beers next


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2015)

Kitty Flynns (St Mary St Cardiff) gonna be a Craft beer place

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/famous-cardiff-pub-kitty-flynns-8973275


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2015)

i hope the recent gales haven't hindered drinking of real ales in wales, tho' i suppose leaks in roofs may mean you have to dance around the pails.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 13, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Kitty Flynns (St Mary St Cardiff) gonna be a Craft beer place
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/famous-cardiff-pub-kitty-flynns-8973275




Been off this thread for far too long 

We were aware of the above prospect. Will definitely keep an eye out for this. Any more recent news? ddraig , @ other Cardiff based ale fans?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 13, 2015)

Those who visit Gravity Station in Barrack Lane (we love it  ) will be pleased, or at least interested! to know that they plan to open in Swansea too. We know where as well, but we have no idea of timescale yet. Great news nevertheless -- central Swansea particularly is short of quality places ...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 13, 2015)

Plenty going on with Urban Tap as well.

The supposedly temporary new branch in Newport, next to the indoor market, is excellent -- only opened Friday 1st May. We turned up the next day 

Much recommended.

Urban Tap in Cardiff plan a beer festival starting Thursday 4th June -- details findable on the website or Facebook no doubt. We'll be there for the first day as we plan a Cardiff visit anyway ...

we have tickets for the (Brian Wilson-less) Beach Boys in Cardiff that evening


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2015)

Together with our local CAMRA lot we visited the Gower Brewery on Saturday, for a guided tour and free samples .....

I'd organised the date with them many many weeks ago, but some Johnny Come Lately had been there two days before


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2015)

booo


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2015)

more on the Cambrian Tap
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/cambrian-tap-first-look-inside-9283898


----------



## Dan U (May 19, 2015)

I was working in Aberaeron last week and had some nice ales in the Harbourmaster. 

I obviously had a couple too many as I can't remember what they were called but one was from a brewery in Carmarthen.

Great spot for a pub as well, nice food if a bit pricey.

Eta I Googled and one was from mantle brewery


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2015)

William of Walworth 
I've tried to send you a pm (along with others) but it says not possible to start convo with you


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi ddraig -- I don't understand that at all. I've not set anything up to block PMs from anyone.

I'm just about to go away for the weekend but I'll look into it properly on Monday.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 5, 2015)

Our friends went to the Cambrian Tap yesterday and said it was quite expensive ....


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2015)

It's about a meeting near you on Monday
Maybe try pm me and I'll respond with details

Cheers


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 8, 2015)

ddraig : Just PM'd ya -- hope it works.

We hear that the Hop Bunker in Cardiff (see earlier posts) is about to open -- we think officially on Saturday coming up (13th June) but you might have to do a search ....


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 9, 2015)

Had very nice pint of Cwrw Hâf at the Plough and Harrow in Monknash, near Llantwit.

Great proper ale pub, nice fire. Good bar food - proper ham, egg and chips for boyo.

Good campsite 2 min walk away


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 9, 2015)

Plough and Harrow is a lovely place. Not being a Tomos Watkin fan myself, I wouldn't have picked Cwrw Haf personally, *but* the P and H always look after their ales well, and have a good varied selection


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> We hear that the Hop Bunker in Cardiff (see earlier posts) is about to open -- we think officially on Saturday coming up (13th June) but you might have to do a search ....



As confirmed in Gazza Prescott's blog

festivaldeb told me -- she must have found out from somewhere else than the blog -- that to start with and temporarily, this highly promising new pub, same site as the old 'Barfly' opposite the side of Cardiff Castle, will only be opening from 6 pm onwards. Will double-check that later ....


We'll be getting down there tomorrow evening (Thursday) as guests for the pre-opening party


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2015)

Any ale lovers resident in Cardiff or visiting, should *definitely* check the Hopbunker.

Nine pumps on the bar last night


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2015)

oiks allowed in now are they?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Our friends went to the Cambrian Tap yesterday and said it was quite expensive ....




We went there yesterday for the first time, and the choice of guest beers (as well as the range of Brains Craft ones) was fine. 

Make sure you're feeling flush though, prices are definitely sharp. They do the bad thing of serving two thirds of a pint measures. 

Check the blackboard carefully, and its small print  , to make sure you're not caught out by that.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2015)

ddraig said:


> oiks allowed in now are they?





Hopbunker -- AFAIK opening officially tomorrow evening -- Sat 13th.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2015)

any cider in there? 
is it as dark as when Barfly was there? if you ever went
ta


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2015)

There was cider and proper -- only 3 boxes though I think.

According to festivaldeb, a former Barfly regular a while back, the dark and basementy nature of the place hasn't changed.

Two Cardiff pals also told us that they'd shrank the room  -- ie if the stage was still there at the end of it, it would be a lot nearer the bar. Judge for yourself when you pop in ...

No sign of any music events happening in this new format, sadly. Better beer choice will have to make up for it.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 15, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> There was cider and proper -- only 3 boxes though I think.
> 
> According to festivaldeb, a former Barfly regular a while back, the dark and basementy nature of the place hasn't changed.
> 
> ...


 Wrexham has good welsh beer !


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 12, 2015)

Not all that long to go now before this year's biggest beer festival in Wales!

Facebook page for it


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-33484225

So there - Felinfoel has a place in history  Much better than carrying glass flagons home . The story of a Cwmtwrch "Deacon" no less - staggering home on Sat night with some flagons for the beerless Sunday to come - and fell over - on feeling liquid running down his trousers - his comments were  apparently  "Dear God - let it be blood , not beer"

Liked his pint after chapel one gathers....


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 25, 2015)

All kicking off quality-beer-wise in Swansea from 5 pm Thursday 27th August!

Here's the beer list!

Not to mention cider!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2015)

Micro breweries
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-34075968
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-34063142



> If the number of independent brewers in Wales continues to rise, it could hit the 100 mark within the next year.
> 
> That is the view of the organisation representing micro breweries which says the thirst for craft beer in pubs and beyond shows no signs of drying up.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 2, 2015)

There was  a short piece based on those links on (BBC) Wales Today this evening ... 

We had plenty of beers from the better/more independent Welsh breweries at our fest just gone (plus plenty of fascinating, hard to find imports also, as ever).

We were close to selling out!

ddraig (and Cardiff/other ale-lovers generally) : Very recently confirmed that the Great Welsh Beer Festival 2015, rearranged to a new Cardiff venue from Thursday 5th to Saturday 7th November, has been able to expand (a lot!) from their original plan.

At one point a while back, we'd heard from some Cardiff CAMRA people that it was going to have to be quite a smallish event this year.

But no longer! Nice and big once again  

We'll definitely be along


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 3, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> *We had plenty of beers from the better/more independent Welsh breweries at our fest just gone *(plus plenty of fascinating, hard to find imports also, as ever).



Here were two of the best :

Heavy Industry Brewing 

Tiny Rebel


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2015)

new craft beer and booze shop by Crafty Devil opening in Canton on Llandaff rd (near Chapter and Butchers pub)
launch CRAFTY DEVIL'S CELLAR GRAND OPENING WEEKEND! | Facebook


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice one, we do like their beers  but up til now they've been hard to find ...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2016)

I've neglected this thread shamefully, but we have both bad and good news in Swansea at the moment.

Bad first : The excellent Swansea branch of Gravity Station (apologies for severely unupdated site) is closed for the month of May. Supposedly for essential refurb work -- but they've also been suffering from lack of trade and some financial problems. We're none too confident that the reopening promised for early June will happen  .... or at least not as soon as then. We're hearing nothing right now. No updates on FB since late April


----------



## William of Walworth (May 15, 2016)

In much better, in fact superb,  news there will be (subject to licensing hearing this coming Thursday)  a new Swansea Ale House opening in early July --a larger version of the excellent Mumbles Ales House

Within easy walking distance of where we live, it'll be in the Upper High Street near Swansea station. Could be dangerous


----------



## diond (May 29, 2016)

I was in Swansea to see MSP (ok) and SFA (excellent) last night, but was staying in Cardiff. We were in a rush to get back home to England today, but thought I'd get some take out from Urban Tap. I started to say what I wanted but the bloke behind the bar said that it would have to be put in plastic, which I presumed he meant plastic bags as the last time I went there to take some beers home, they put them in those cardboard six pack carriers. Just in time, I noticed he was going to pop the beer open and put into a plastic pint glass, so I stopped him in time. They said that they couldn't let me have a carry out because of the festival?, which I thought was strange, so I popped up to M&S and got myself eight bottles of ale for £15 

So, Cardiffians, what festival was on to-day that would prevent anyone from taking bottles away? I know I should have asked further but we were in a mega rush to get home.

Oh, and we spotted Rhod Gilbert sitting on the grass verge by the roundabout opposite the Coopers Arms in Swansea drinking cans from the offie! He did have a backstage pass for the Manic's gig , so does lose some street cred' for that.

Oh (part 2). Café37 in Cardiff is a fantastic place. The breakfast was amazing for £6 and the service was brill. Definitely recommended.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 25, 2016)

Ignore my post no. 449 from May up there (just before that from diond -- the Coopers is in ale terms a total shithole normally I have to say though!) -- that hoped-fpr Swansea Alehouse project has gone horribly, down the plughole wrong I'm afraid    

More another time when I can bear it 

*BUT!!!*

In *much* better news, our marvellous Beer and Cider Festival (2016) here in Swansea will open at 5 pm today (Thursday 25th August) and festivaldeb, myself and all in Swansea CAMRA will welcome you all ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 25, 2016)

Beer list here


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2016)

William of Walworth said:


> Beer list here


have you any tales of drinking real ales from pails in wales during the recent gales? perhaps while sitting on bales or watching snails.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 29, 2016)

Recycled jokes -- oldie but goldie  

We almost sold out of all our beer this year. At 5 pm on Friday we were mildly worried that sales/numbers of people were down on the Thursday to Friday period last year. Then after 6 pm on Friday, numbers and beer sales shot through the roof  

I'm absolutely knackered now though. Today : a quiet walk to a quiet pub garden for paper reading in the sunshine over only a few leisurely pints. I've been dreaming of such a thing for days ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2016)

We're struggling in Swansea at the moment, to get hold of a wide and proper choice of beer. We got lucky though in the No Sign Wine Bar this evening -- truly excellent choices including this :


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2016)

But of late both the pubs (more generally) and their beers have been somewhere between bogstandard and utter shite.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone tried the the small beer bar in cardiff yet? Thought the 2/3rds of a pint would be gimmicky but it worked quite well, some strong beers


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2017)

Long neglected thread, this, and that's mostly my fault 

Long overdue a bump.

Here at Swansea CAMRA, we've just awarded The Queens Hotel our (local) Pub of the Year Award for 2017.

I'm delighted -- we're really short of quality locals in central Swansea. We live very near the station and the city centre, and The Queens is very often our prime destination .... it's the only pub I'm aware of in South Wales that sells Old Peculier as a standard (see link above) and I don't remember *ever* having had a bad pint of it in ten years. It was withdrawn temporarily a while ago when Theakstons had a yeast infection problem at the brewery. So rather than sell it substandard, Gary replaced it for a bit with equally well kept Fullers ESB -- meh, you may say, especially if you've spent time in Fulllers-domonated London, but ESB is ultra rare here, a cracking pint at it's best, and far better than Pride!

PoTY award thoroughly deserved! The Queens won by a landslide at our voting meeting on Monday (27th Feb). It hadn't won since 2008 (although it went very close in several years' votes since then) and IMO it was well overdue again, especially given how much it's improved from an already high standard ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2017)

New and interesting pub planned for the summer here in Swansea. Very near The Queens Hotel, in fact -- the new place will be on the Marina, at a cracking waterside site, and just round the corner from the Q .

Looking forward, so long as they really do end up including some trad real ale along with the hipster craft/keg stuff (I like the idea of catching Cloudwater, etc. down here though  )


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2017)

And lastly, again for those who know Swansea, the old and long closed Adam and Eve** (top of the High Street, very near the station) will at last be reopening *tomorroh!!!* (Friday 3rd March, 6 pm) under its new name, The Last Resort.

**Gone since 2010 ....

The Adam amd Eve's replacement is going to be cracking! It certainly was when it opened temporarily as an Xmas popup pub for a few weekends in late November and December. We know the staff and we know they'll pick good beers ..... and bands ... about fucking time we had an alternative-friendly pub in Swansea! 

Plus even more local to us than The Queens ... festivaldeb works round the corner, literally, and my (direct to centre) bus after work can drop me at the station, literally 3 minutes walk away ... good job it'll only be opening on evenings, and only near the weekend for now!

(Although they plan to increase the number of their opening days, and increase their hours, as things progress).


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2017)

On a slightly more negative note, I can't bloody wait until the Six Nations is over. This is purely a beer based point, because I support Wales in their matches** and I really get off on the pub atmosphere during the televised action.

**Wales in the rugby, England in the football has been my rule for over 30 years ...

But!!! Almost all I can see are the poorer, most common Welsh beers from the bogstandard get-their-beers-everywhere breweries in Wales. Or scarcely different variants sold under gimmicky rugby themed names.. Far fewer beers from micros or from small scale independents, not even the smaller Welsh breweries, some of which are excellent.

And I wonder whether ale friendly pubs in Wales ever think about how much WELSH ale drinkers (not just those from over the Bristol Channel like me!) welcome unusual imports from exotic places such as ... OK, Bristol ...  

Well some pubs here do think about non-Welsh beer as well as Welsh, the best of them, but not during the sodding Six Nations!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2017)

editor


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 15, 2017)

Thread bumped, as it will be Wales's second-biggest Beer and Cider Festival next week, starting on Thursday 24th August. Preparations have been going very well 

Click the links on the above page for the excellent beer and cider lists, to which festivaldeb and myself contributed a fair few suggestions 

I freely admit I'm plugging our event  but it genuinely think you'd find our lovely fest is well worth a visit


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 18, 2017)

Belated report on our fest : everyone who gave us feedback during the fest had nothing but positive things to say about the fest and the (much improved/widened) choice of ales. Bands went down a storm too 

But we were over ambitious. Visitor numbers and beer sales were significantly down on last year's 

Most obvious explanation, we thought, was that the Bank Holiday weekend was the first w/e with consistently cracking weather throughout,  since early July. So everyone headed for the beaches! Most of the local pubs were trading really badly (at least in the daytime) as well, our trade friends told us.

So criminally, we had to throw a lot of beer away during takedown on the Sunday    ... this is the first time for at least five years that we've had to do this.
Although us workers tried to help (we're good like that!) by drinking plenty on the takedown day (and during the fest too  )-- festivaldeb also grabbed two large leftover boxes of cider, one almost full,  to take to FeralFest near Westbury (Wilts) the following weekend (2/3/4 Sept).

But ale won't keep as well as cider -- so much of the ale was wasted 

We've got a fair bit of rethinking to do before next year's fest. We'll almost certainly have to reduce the order  -- sadly.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 18, 2017)

I expect Cardiff's will do better though, this coming weekend (Thurs 21st to Sat 23rd Sept)


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 18, 2017)

We recomemend the above if you have some spare time and if you can get to Cardiff. Friday will have the best choice, although it will be busier. We'll definitely be there for a good chunk of Friday and possibly for a bit of Saturday too.

At Swansea many of us actually disagree with their approach of importing fewer beers from outside Wales than we do. Like us, they feature an excellent range of Welsh beers, but unlike us, at the expense of bringing in great beers rarely seen/available in Wales.

But that's a friendly disagreement really, they do a great job in Cardiff, and they will feature a guest region from outside -- Greater Manchester (wish they'd been able to find a few more from that great area though  )


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh yes and two have sneaked in from Wye Valley Brewery, near Hereford -- one of them (Dream Team) a new one I think, I didn't see it at Beer on the Wye in July ...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2018)

*bump* 

Enjoying a beer from a Swansea brewer at the moment. West By Three, their DDH Pale Ale , going down very nicely .


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2018)

And now their Blueberry Kettle Sour which is wonderful .


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 4, 2019)

My apologies for long term absence from Wales forum at all  /Wales forum real ale thread  

But here's a big recommendation : 
Excellent new Cardiff place to be *very strongly* recommended to all ale appreciators :

Cathays Beer House (FB)

Cathays Beer House (local press)


----------

